# Burson Supreme Sound Audio V5-OPA-D,V5-OPA-S Review



## genclaymore

*Burson Supreme Sound Audio* *V5-OPA-D and V5-OPA-S *
 I will be reviewing the burson Supreme Sound V5’s while comparing it to the LT1355 and LT1489 from linear, The AD797BRZ will be used in the single channel sockets for the first part of the comparison. The last part will be the V5-OPA-D together with the V5-OPA-S to see how they stand against the prior combos.
 I’m new at this I never done an op-amp review but I will do my best while doing this, I don’t know how to explain how the songs sound to me but will try to describe it the best way I can based on what I hearing.  
  
  

  
  
  
  
  
*The setup*
* *
 I will be doing everything with the Gustard U12 usb converter, which will be connected into the Gustard X12 by I2S. The Gustard H10 will be using RCA. The Xmos drivers that I am using are the 2.40. The headphones that I will be using will be the Hifiman HE-500 with velour ear pads with a silver cable. The headphone itself is not modified.
 I will be using J-media Center music player that I normally use, to make sure nothing will interfere with the music, I will use Asio for playback.
  
  
  
*The Songs*
* *
 I picked Three songs to keep this simple, they are (*Dance)* overwork- Create, *(Jazz)* Oscar Peterson – Close Your Eyes, and  *(Electronic)* Figure – Stars That Never Burn out.
  
  
*2xLT1355+2xAD797BRZ*
*Song* 1: overwork- Create
 The drums are very accurate as the bass has a very good impact to them. The hit hats are heard really well in the song. One of the synthesizer’s that is heard in the song is very detailed to the point that it comes off as too much bothering my ears. A second synthesizer’s is heard and is pleasing to the ear unless the first one. The sound has an airily feel to the song. The Highs are detailed might be a bit too much. The song sounds alright with this op-amp but not perfect.
* *
* *
*Song 2:* Oscar Peterson – Close Your Eyes
 The first thing I notice is the piano sound very clean and the hit hats sound like there behind my right ear while the bass instrument  is heard from my left ear near the edge of the ear. While the drum is on my right side and is very accurate.  I can hear the separate instrument’s them self. The song has very good separation and good Sound stage with the LT1355.  But the location of where the sounds are coming from is off center.
* *
* *
*Song 3:* Figure – Stars That Never Burn out
 The song has very good sound panning with, the hit hats are very detailed and the drums are very accurate with a snap to them. The Piano has weight behind it. The song isn’t that clear and the hit hats has a little brightness to them. The bass also have weight behind them as well. But the song in general has a lot of detail but is not clear. The hit-hat has a shh... Type of sound to them. The sound stage is kind of medium but it sounds like it isn’t that big with this song.  The Hit hats would sound ok if they wasn’t that bright.
* *
*2xLT1489+2xAD797BRZ*
* *
*Song* 1: overwork- Create
 The drums are very accurate as well as the hit hats, they both sound really Good. The bass has a slight impact to them. The sound imaging is coming out very well with the LT1489, The Sound stage is big and there is good separation between the instruments. The down side is the lead’s is a mess and is not clear or clean like the tone is all together and not separate.
* *
*Song 2:* Oscar Peterson – Close Your Eyes
 The LT1489 with this song the sound imaging is very good, the results are similar to the LT1355 with slight differences. Though the drums are not clear but they sound like the drummer is playing to my front right, with the piano sharing the same spot, the piano is clear so is the hit hats. Like the LT1355 the bass violin is on the left side like he’s sitting right beside me playing.
* *
* *
*Song 3:* Figure – Stars That Never Burn out
 The Drums and hit hats are very clear in this song making me feel that the drummer is directly in front of me hitting the drums and the hit hats, there very accurate. The Drums has some weight behind them, with the bass drum on the floor. I can hear the instrument’s separate from each other. The hit hats sounds like their reverbing like the piano. The downside the synthesizer sounds like it’s behind the drummer but I can’t really tell as it sounds like it blending in with the drums at times.
* *
* *
  
*V5-OPA-D+AD797BRZ*
*Song* 1: overwork- Create
 The drums sound very clear as so the hit hats I can hear the beat really well. The bass sound really good too. I can hear some of the instruments clearly, the rest sound like they mushed together like the synthesizer and the Guitars at some point in the song. While other parts of it I can hear Both Separated easier.
 The hit hats really are accurate. Through the guitar is hard to hear, and is the synthesizer Bright. I really like the drums with the V5-OPA-D paired with the AD797BRZ. I do like this pairing a lot better than the other two combos.
* *
*Song 2:* Oscar Peterson – Close Your Eyes
 The bass violin sound really nice, the drums sound really nice, I can hear the different musical instruments. I can really hear the way the drum being played. I can clearly hear the drum player and the pianist being separated from each other as the player is beside the piano. Unlike the 1489 with the AD797 where it sounded like the drums was fused inside piano blending in with it.  I want to sit here and keep listening but I know I got more work to do.
* *
*Song 3:* Figure – Stars That Never Burn out
 This combo really sound nice as well, I can easily locate the position of the instrument’s in the song. The drums sound like that they’re in front of me hitting the drums. The hit hat and the snare are very clear while the beat is accurate and also clear. The piano has weight behind it while being soft and has a nice reverb sounding effect to it.  The bass sound very nice. Has a nice airily sound to it.
  
*Burson V5-OPA-D + Burson V5-OPA-S*
* *
*Song* 1: overwork- Create
 The song sound really nice with these Burson’s, everything is so clear. The drums, hit-hats and bass drum sound very good to my ears, I can easy hear the location of the different instruments.  The drums has weight behind them as well the synthesizer.  I like this song a lot better with these Burson’s, A lot more than I ever did on the 1489+AD797s.
* *
* *
*Song 2:* Oscar Peterson – Close Your Eyes
 I enjoying this song very much on the Burson’s, I hear all of the instrument’s very clearly everything so nice. I can hear the slight voice in my left ear from my left side. Which I didn’t notice before with the other op-amps. I like the way the piano and the drums sound.
* *
* *
*Song 3:* Figure – Stars That Never Burn out
 I love the way the drums and the hit hat are done in this song, very snap like and clear. The piano spreads out from my left ear towards the center and have some weight behind it. With the drums sounding like they are coming from the center. The bass drum sound nice too, I can’t really explain how it sound to me.
  
*Song 4 Extra:*
 I decided to do one more song that I have done with the LT1355 and 1489 with the AD797 but not in the review.
 Skeptical -Delusions of Grandeur(drum n Bass)
 The song is very airily, I can hear the hit hats on my center part of my ears and it sound really nice. One of the voices sounds like it coming from in front of me like the person is on stage. Another one in front of me as well but off the stage. The instruments are placed very well in this song with this pairing. With the other op-amp’s it wasn’t like this. I can hear the bird’s clearer as well like I’m in the jungle from the trees. There are even sounds that feel like they’re coming behind me as well.
* *
* *
* *
*Results*
*LT1355 /w AD797BRZ*
 Results so far I don’t like the LT1355 with the AD797BRz as much as I thought I did, the highs is actually bright sounding from there being too much detail and the mid’s sound like it being held back even though it has some weight to the Mid's. The Drums was ok but the hit hats in a lot of these songs had a Shh to the sound in the first few seconds of them being hit. Second song the separation was ok but the instrument’s was off centered and didn’t sound right to my ears. The only thing good about using the LT1355 with the AD797 was that it did had more weight behind the Mid's. But the Cons out weight the pros.
* *
*LT1489 /w AD797BRZ*
 The LT1489 and the AD797 are a better match together then the LT1355 was, but there was parts in different songs where it wasn’t clean in some parts and was in others. Couple of songs had a good sound image while others it was hard to tell. But I liked this combo a lot more than the LT1355.
 The main thing I like about the LT1489 over the LT1355 is it sound stage and sound imaging which are wide and 3Dish when paired with the AD797brz. While the LT1355 had a medium sound stage with
 Mid’s that wasn’t clean but was full which what I didn’t like about the LT1355 in compared to the LT1489.
  
*V5-OPA-D /W AD797BrZ*
 The music sound really nice with this combo, I liked these two more so then the Linear op-amps. Everything sound clear, some songs the location of the piano and drums was placed better and not sound like they took the drums and set them inside the piano. Other song I heard the location of the different sounds easier, the some of the songs had a good spacing between the instruments.
  
*V5-OPA-D /w V5-OPA-S*
 The V5’s sound really good the highs are detailed which I find to be smoothed, the voice’s come out clear and clean and have some weight behind them.
 The drum’s hits are accurate which is very clear with detail, with the way they are produced you can hear how hard the drummer hitting and how soft. The sound stage is really good, the sound has a 3Dish sound to it as the instruments in a lot of songs sound like that they are around you and spaced apart.
  
*Conclusion*
 Out of all of the op-amp combo’s that I tried in this review, I enjoyed the V5’s the most. They sound very wonderful to me. As the days go on I feel that I will enjoy them more and more as they burn in. Burson Audio done a very good job creating these op-amps. I know they will sound even better as the days goes on during my listening. I can’t wait to try other op-amps with the Burson’s to see how they perform.
* *
* *
* *
 I want to thank burson audio for giving me the chance to hear something I never heard before. Through one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice thread. Once I have some more time I will be comparing the V4 vs the V5 using their Lycan. Starting next monday I will be using the Lycan in my office, so it should get a lot of playtime
 I hope we in this thread can suggest different opamps to try out, you don't seem to like the ones you tested too much, so I'll wait for other suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Alex did suggest using the OPA627 but at the same time he didn't sound very convinced.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just ordered ad set of OPA627BP. Yup.


----------



## genclaymore

I have done a lot prior to the review I just went with the two from that rolling with the AD797Brz that where in the single channel sockets in the H10. I currently Waiting for the OPA 627AU to come which I ordered which is taking some time. I would had included them in the review if they made it in time. But I gonna be comparing the OPA627AU with AD797Brzs against the V5's.


----------



## Audio Addict

I appreciate your evaluation.  Could you expand on how the dual is used versus the 2 singles?  I presume they are being used in separate functions.
  
 I have an earlier version that I tried to use with my RSA Apache but wasn't able to get it work nicely with it but I hope to place with it in the Lycan.


----------



## genclaymore

The Gustard H10 layout is designed in a dual mono style, the Two Dual channel socket's are used for the Balanced XLR and Unbalanced RCA input's while The Two Single channel socket's is used for voltage amplification.


----------



## Audio Addict

Thanks. I think I understand.


----------



## Audio Addict

For some reason I have a lot of LT1028 chips and swapped a pair in to compare with the SSA v5. I remember the Robert Harley article that introduced these to me. I had use them in my RSA Apache as well as a RSA phonostage. I recall enjoying but preferred the AD797. After using the SSA v5 now, the LT1028 sounded harsh / edgy. I pulled them after an hour as listening just was not enjoyable. Maybe they need to burn in but I can't believe they could change enough to want me to use them versus the v5. 

I have 4 Burson Audio discrete opamps back from early 2010 I want to compare. I will have to get the extension legs from SSA to use them.


----------



## genclaymore

I  haven't tried those LT1028 in years, I found a lot of combos that I had tried end up sounding harsh, when I paired them with the ad797brz, while others worked pretty good with the ad797brz. I curious to see how well a pair of opa627au would work with the V5 singles. I know I going to end up trying a wide amount of op-amps that I currently have with the v5's both duals and the singles. That going to take a long while.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have the single dual in my Lycan.  I just order the single's today to try in some of my RSA gear.  The height / spacing is really really close.


----------



## genclaymore

How well is the Lycan working for you?


----------



## Audio Addict

genclaymore said:


> How well is the Lycan working for you?




I purchased it on more a whim but have been surprised by it. With the v5, it holds it own. I currently have it connected to the out of my LH Labs Pulse X Infinity. A friend was over and with both the Sennheiser HD600 and the Grado GH1, commented he could not distinguish between the built in amp and the Lycan. It just has that natural sound to it.

The only shortfall has been when using a fixed output from the source. With the Grado GH1, I had no room in the volume. With both the BMC AUDIO Puredac and the Pulse X Infinity, it works really well with their variable output.


----------



## Libertad

Great review been using the V4 myself and never looked back very smooth and clear to my ears at least using the HT Omega eClaro sound card. I would love to see a comparison of the V4 to the V5. Looking at the specs the V5 seems like it would have a very black backround.


----------



## Audio Addict

I have gone ahead and ordered the a pair of the single v5s to try in another amp and they mention maybe including the leg extensions for my v3s to try in the Lycan.


----------



## genclaymore

These are some really good sounding op-amps. I didn't think these would sound this good at first as i didn't know what to expect. I been listening to plenty of songs since the review and they sound really nice. One day I gonna have to go Thu my library of songs and give them all a listen. Only problem is that gonna take some time as I have a lot of songs.
  
 I didn't mention this in the review as I didn't think it wouldn't be relevant, but these also worked very well in First person shooter games and other types of PC games that I been playing on my computer.A lot better then the other op-amps I mentioned. I haven't tried my blu rays yet.


----------



## Libertad

As a pc gamer myself this is great news


----------



## genclaymore

I uploaded better photo's, look like some of the glue that they used on one of the V5-opa-D started to drip from the op-amp, It works great so i think it just the glue that holds the orange heat sink on. Due to the heat inside the Gustard H10. I think the amp should have heat vents to release the excess heat.I been using them for a while now. I didn't smell any thing, only reason i notice it is because i opened it up to take much better photos with a camera and get rid of the webcam photos.


----------



## Audio Addict

Drop Alex a line. They are guaranteed for life and they stand behind there products.


----------



## newdoughboy

Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp Impressions with HT Omega Claro Halo
  
 Let me start by stating that this is my first review of an audio product. I am an audio enthusiast, being that I spend tons of money on decent audio gear. I can tell what sounds good to me, and that generally falls in line with the general consensus amongst fellow audio enthusiasts. So take from this what you can, especially with my lack of audio vocab.
  
 Equipment wise, I own/have owned HT Omega Claro Halo, K702, HD650, K550, Beats Studio, SE535 Reshelled (CIEM), Xiaomi Piston 2, TTPOD T1-E, Xuelin ihifi960, Blox BE03, Brainwavz S5, Bravo Audio Ocean, PreSonus HP4, Racoon SG-300. So I get a good sense of what I can get in terms of sound quality for the extra cost. My favourite combination is Foobar with ASIO playback to HT Omega to my K702. Source is very important, and most of my music is in FLAC.
  
 The fact is, after upgrading from the stock JRC to Burr Browns, things got a tiny bit better. I only noticed that the music was a bit more dynamic, hence more bass. I didn't really think my ears can hear the difference of a "better" dac or opamp. My dual wolfson DAP was fantastic, but not significantly better sounding than my Claro Halo. So I thought, why not give opamp rolling another shot. Many people sang praises for AD797BRZ and Muse01/02, but they were all pretty expensive or sort of complicated. Either sourcing them or the authenticity. So I figured if I was going to spend big bucks (relative to the sound card $200), then I would go full out and try the Supreme Sound V5-OPA. I figured that would be the end game unless I really disliked their sound. There wasn't much information on the V5s, and what I did find was a bit vague and based on the V4. Reading through many forum gave me one simple conclusion. Burson Audio is a highly regarded/respected company when it comes to the quality of their products and customer service.
  
 Purchasing these were very easy through Ebay. I purchased 4 of the Dual Discrete Opamps, and they were shipped out promptly. The delivery was a tad slower than their Ebay estimate, but their staff was very good to keep me updated.
  
 When I first got these, I was a bit shocked by the size. It was a whole lot smaller than I expected, which is very good because I do not need to mod my case. Without moving the extension sockets that came with the V5s, the whole card is under 4cm. So it fits in dual slot format.
  
 The test will be kept simple; I will be listening to 4 songs all in CD quality FLAC. I will be listening to the OPA2134PA,  then V5-OPA after 50+ Hrs Burn-in (I've read that it does make a bit of a difference)
  
 Song Selection
 1. Lady Gaga - Starstruck (Feat. Space Cowboy @ Flo Rida)
 Massive bass in the beginning with lots of synthesized notes
  
 2. Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
 An older simple recording with great vocal harmony and instrument accompaniment
  
 3. Within Temptation - Somewhere(Black Symphony)
 My favourite female-female duet, live with symphony
  
 4.Andrea Bocelli - Dare to Live (Vivere) Duet with Laura Pausini
 I love duets and harmonies, you probably already caught on. Andrea and Laura's Vivere just contains pure pleasure covering highs and lows. The strength and the beautiful placement of their notes is just breathtaking.
  
                 OPA2134PA
 Lady Gaga - Starstruck (Feat. Space Cowboy @ Flo Rida)
 The bass in this song is very powerful, with good impact. It reaches very low and vibrates in a way that makes you really feel it. Though strong, it is quite muddy in the sense that you KNOW it's there, but it is not tight enough to precisely know exactly when one bass note ends, and   another starts. Nevertheless satisfying, like when I first heard the Beats by Dre Studios. The high synthesized notes are very delicate, and accurately observable within the soundstage. They bounce around with great energy, but they are what I would call "sharp" to my ears. Whether the correct term is harshness; it's just that they fatigue my ears very quickly. Overall, this song is not as enjoyable on this system as out of a phone into the Beats Studio. It is just not very musical as the voices and the synthesized notes do not merge well; and each element sounds like they are doing their own thing.
  
                 Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
 This song starts for me with very unique presentation. The piano lightly enters near center, then followed by the guitar from far right, almost 3 O'clock. Then comes in Simon and Garfunkel from above center; I have always described it as if they were singing to us from heaven. Right after 30 seconds, the guitar becomes louder and moves toward 1:30, then enters the percussions. Once again, I find the guitar high notes to be quite sharp/harsh to my ears. I also find that the instrumentals lack detail; I know they are there and the notes that are played, but it doesn't sound like I'm right there in the recording room. This might be a bit high expectation, but I find many songs to give me this kind of pleasant presentation. Overall, the instruments just do not sound real to me. In a way, it could be that most of my complaints are just that the K702 are sometimes just too analytical for some recordings.
  
                 Within Temptation - Somewhere(Black Symphony)
 Even though this was mixed from a live concert, the soundstage feels intimate and close. Parts of the song you can tell that there are cheering fans and such, and those moments broadens the soundstage. Aside from those moments, it feel like you are the only audience onstage as these amazing vocalists sing to you. The only negatives comes from the instruments again; it just sounds like the symphony and other instruments are behind a curtain, and a bit too far away from the vocals.
  
                 Andrea Bocelli - Dare to Live (Vivere) Duet with Laura Pausini
 The song is simply stunning to the ears. The piano notes are very clear and realistic. Their voice is just so powerful and rich. The cymbols are light and crisp. The instruments are very much involved in the song, just must softer to let the voices shine; therefore, there isn't much bass to discuss here. At this point, it seems like we see the pattern that the highs extend well, but in a way that is just too sharp/harsh.
  
                 V5-OPA
                 Lady Gaga - Starstruck (Feat. Space Cowboy @ Flo Rida)
 This song received two major changes after the swap; and both to me are improvements. First the bass became much tighter/quicker which cleaned up the low end significantly. It made the OPA2123PA sound bloated and lazy; however, it almost feels like the song is progressing a little quick. I don't quite understand that observation, but I do find the song more energetic. Second, The high synthesized notes seemed to sparkle a little more, whatever that means... I guess it could be a little more detail, but mostly the sharp/harshness has been removed. Lastly, the        soundstage seemed to have tightened a bit. Just a little so that a lot of the notes and voices are overlapping in source; this created a more musical listening experience.
  
                 Simon and Garfunkel - The Sound of Silence
 The instruments gained a fair bit of detail; where the individual percussion hits differentiated    from each other, and the guitar notes had a lot more natural string sound. It doesn't make these instruments the best sounding I have ever heard, but it is a great improvement over the OPA2134PA. Another example is how it is easier to differentiate the kick drum from the low bass notes.
  
                 Within Temptation - Somewhere(Black Symphony)
 Even though the voices were already very well presented, the V5s made them just a little more intimate and immersive. The "curtain" / extra distance between the instruments and singers have been significantly diminished. The band/symphony is still behind Sharon and Anneke, they just complement each other better. The highs do not sound sharp/harsh at all, but it may even sound a little pulled back. I have not decided whether that is an improvement or not.
  
                 Andrea Bocelli - Dare to Live (Vivere) Duet with Laura Pausini
 This song was already pretty perfect coming out of the OPA2134PA, it has been simply refined by the V5s. The V5s are just able to pick up a little more detail, and control the highs better.
  
 In summary, I feel that my observations of the 4 songs between the 2 opamps are very consistent. I did not notice any significant differences of the 50+ Hrs break in. The highs were simply too harsh coming out of the OPA2134PA, and were removed completely (if not a little bit pulled back) by the V5-OPA. There was significantly more detail retrieval from the V5-OPA, and the bass is more controlled. The bass did not lose any impact, just cleaner. Ultimately, I am a value based guy so I must talk about cost. These opamps costs $130 per pair, about $70USD each after shipping. Together they cost more than the sound card that they go in. It feels more like a transplant, instead of a minor upgrade. The key point to note is that, I cannot imagine life without my HT Omega Claro Halo. I just love its sound and capabilities. So if I had the money (Obviously I found some), I would definitely do this upgrade. No regrets.
  
 My next upgrade to my sound system, which may be my end game would be a OPPO BDP 105 with KEF LS50. But that will be when I get a major promotion 
  
 Thanks to anyone who stuck with me until the end of this review.


----------



## Audio Addict

Nice review. 4 dual v5 is a quite a few. Could I ask how the card used the dual v5? My Lycan only needed 1 dual v5.


----------



## newdoughboy

I'm not really sure how they are used and how it would affect the sound but their website states that


----------



## Burson Audio

newdoughboy said:


> I'm not really sure how they are used and how it would affect the sound but their website states that


 
 Thanks for the great review, may I suggest trying this opamp MKP cap tweak on the 4 opamps: http://www.bursonaudio.com/burson-ss-opamp-101-part-1-mkp-cap-tweak/


----------



## beyerdude

ultrainferno said:


> Nice thread. Once I have some more time I will be comparing the V4 vs the V5 using their Lycan. Starting next monday I will be using the Lycan in my office, so it should get a lot of playtime
> I hope we in this thread can suggest different opamps to try out, you don't seem to like the ones you tested too much, so I'll wait for other suggestions
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've played around with a good number of op-amps on different products - the OPA627 seems to illicit a great variation of comments (love/hate) - I found it to be too dark sounding, music too distant, very pleasant to listen to but ultimately not engaging, I think I equated the price with getting 'more' performance rather than a slightly different flavour - I tried this on 2 devices - a Neco Bossfet v3 and an E12DIY both times I ended up using a different opamp - I used it to tame a pair of headphones that ultimately didn't suit my preferences (too much treble energy).
  
 I'm just playing around with a set of Dual and Single V5 opamps (hence me finding my way here  which I have just installed into a second hand Eastern Electric Minimax Dac - so far things are looking very positive about 10 hours in....


----------



## beyerdude

audio addict said:


> Nice review. 4 dual v5 is a quite a few. Could I ask how the card used the dual v5? My Lycan only needed 1 dual v5.


 
 I'd assume it's an opamp for each channel set, they give the option to replace only one, I'm assuming if you are only worried about stereo/front channels you change a single dual opamp


----------



## Libertad

just got my V5-D in the mail pluged into my HT Omega eClaro and its a significantly higher of an improvement than i was expecting over the V4.


----------



## newdoughboy

I was originally was going to by the V4 cuz the price. But like I said in the review, then I would always wonder how much better V5s would be


----------



## ChristopheSpark

Hello,


I decided this summer to upgrade my UREI 1620LE mixer with Burson v4 amps,I wasn't very pleased with the original sound it produce.After some research and spending a lot of time (care and patience) to deeply modify the machine (thanks to my Weller WR2),a total of 8 v4 amps replace originals TL072C including 2 on one of the 2 phono preamps (for the moment,later upgrades are possible).


Because of the increased power consumption,I had to totally redesigned a new external power supply in a 19' 3U rack(not showned and not finished) based on a couple of 78-7915 regulators with a 100VA toroidal transformer plus 20000uF of filtering caps.The Burson Crew took some time to answer to my questions and they helped me to solve some problems (a huge thanks to them  


As far as I know,it's the only UREI 1620LE with a 100% discrete path and after a series of test,I must say I'm very happy with the result and it's far beyond my expectations.


The sound is beautiful and it's a pleasure to play with the little EQ on the mixer,you're-discover all your records from your collection and there is no hear fatigue no matter the level you play the music,and I think the best part of my project is the quality of the phono preamp:simply marvelous 


In conclusion,although Burson amps are very versatile,I highly recommend to use them on EQs,active filters and phono preamps,once you try them,there's no turning back.


Best regards,


Christophe.


----------



## Libertad

here are some pics of my set up my apologies as my phone isn't the best camera nor am i the best photographer.

  

  

  

#Impressions
  
My initial listening to this in comparison to the V4 is that this is a clear upgrade across the board at least to my ears at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
Gear: JVC MX10 w/HM5 ear pads and Clear Tune Monitors CT-6E custom in ears listening with some gaming and music and alittle youtube
  
the game is Warframe i use no effect from the sound card just in 8ch mode the music i use 2ch mode again no added effect and no EQ
  
the music: lots of heavy metal progressive psytrance some classical and rap and pop ( i listening to everything) most of my library is in flac played in foobar 2000 in WASAPI output
  
Treble: Its not attention grabbing but very clear and extended the V4 feels like its boosted/peaky in comparison and seems grainier than the V5.
  
Mids: even smooth relaxing and snappy. The mids blend in so well into the rest of the spectrum that it just has a better sense of flow and rhythm. Track seem faster also i know someone posted about this before but i get what they were saying now.
  
Bass:



 a significantly noticeable increased tightness and texture all audio material now gives me a lot more information in the lower registers. The V4 seems more bloated in comparison or slower not really sure how to properly describe it
  
Sound stage: wider by a good bit not concert "OMG this is huge!"



 large but its noticeable however what i feel is a* much* better sense of depth
  
Timbre: to me the V5 sounds much more natural and life like. Again not really sure how to word it properly but every thing seems much more believable and realistic in tone and clarity
  
overall character: It seems like a warmish neutral and very revealing the detail retrieval is amazing.  The V4 made the difference between well recorded tracks easy to tell but the V5 seems much more reference oriented in its sound and the V4 seems more hi-fi. The V4 gives that wow sense when you first listen to it and ist a real pleasure to listen to but the V5 just presents a much more pure yet musical presentation making the V4 feel slow and unrefined in comparison. I also notice the V5 in general sounds much smoother and less grainy than the V4
  
The V4 is amazing in itself and was a huge jump when i swapped in into my eClaro but the V5 to me is a clear upgrade. Burson has done there homework!
  
Ill run this unit in the 100hrs as recommended by burson and write up my full review then but i can tell you guys this thing is going to cost me so much sleep....i just cant stop listening to it.


----------



## beyerdude

libertad said:


> here are some pics of my set up my apologies as my phone isn't the best camera nor am i the best photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I would certainly back up your impressions - the first thing I noticed with mine is the increased depth, suddenly the soundstage just gets WAY deeper, as you said not much increase in soundstage width (I don't need that with my ESS Sabre based Minimax). There was a comment on my recently sold Metrum Hex about the HEX giving a certain 'champagne sparkle' to the music vs other dacs - some additional life - I feel the same about the Burson V5 Opamps - its not about treble quantity - more the quality - just as extended but smoother sounding at the same time.
  
 I have just passed about 20 hours of listening and the album last night was Elbow The Take off and Landing of everything and every part of the music just sounded right - its a rarity for me to say this and usually I go through some period of 'user adjustment' to get used to the sound of a new DAC (either I burn in or the DAC does) - there are only two Dac's that I have sampled that have got this right first time and one was the Metrum Hex and the second the Minimax DAC with the V5 Bursons


----------



## beyerdude

So following on from my previous post I thought I might also pass on my experiences with the Minimax DAC and V5 Opamps since my initial instinct was NOT to upgrade it with the Bursons (due to the fact that the DAC only cost me a small amount of money ($250 aud), had been repaired badly (bodged capacitor repair, wrong value and really cheap 'jaycar' replacement) and also had a tendency to have jitter on coax and BNC), also all of the information that I could find on it suggested that the Burson Opamps would not fit in the case (too high) and need some sort of case riser to work......not ideal.
  
 Previous experience rolling Opamps cost me a lot of time fiddling and some considerable frustration. I played around with the E12DIY which gives you a fantastic opportunity to check out many different Opamps easily  (I ended up with around 10, including the stock E12DIY Opamps as well as the OPA627, OPA827, LME49990, MUSE01, AD8066 plus a few more I have forgotten about). Frustratingly I ended up with a combination of buffer and Opamp that I loved with my HD600 (Buff 634 and Muses01) but which sucked with my Havi B pro 1 and SE535 - end result ended up swapping Opamps every other day depending on which headphone I was using at the time...oh JOY....
  
 Out of pure interest I contacted Burson and was told that the V5 Opamps would work as they are now shorter and that I would need 2x dual and 2x single to work in the Minimax - outlay about the same as I paid for the DAC (it was cheap!) - so seeing as I had just got someone to agree to buy my Metrum Hex for a good sum (what the heck) I bought some and took a gamble (plus they're fellow Aussies and quite frankly I'm a sucker for the look of the things.....)
  
  

  
 Initially my impression of the Minimax was pretty much the same as every view I had read online - a good value Dac, punched above it's price point 5 years ago but things have moved a lot in that time, also that it sucked (okay maybe a little strong) using the Opamp only setting and was far punchier/livelier and dynamic with the Tube option enabled (i.e. nobody seemed to prefer it on opamp output alone)
  
 First installed for me was the Psvane premium Tube 12au7 - additional gain of tubes makes it hard to compare to default Opamps with but it doesn't take long to work out that the Opamps sound flat, lifeless, very little depth to the music, graininess to the treble and a lack of transparency - the music feels flat......flat.......boring.....dull....At that stage the Metrum Hex was sitting next to it as direct comparison so I guess it may have contributed to my impression.
  
 Tried with my favourite tube of all time - Mullard Blackburn long plate 12au7 - added some depth, I can feel the music more but the bass sounds bloated, too loose and lacks punch. Lovely overall relaxed sound but just lacking something also not that transparent sounding.
  


 So having gathered some impressions on the overall characteristics of the DAC I popped off the case and installed the V5 Opamps - 2x DUAL into U1 and U2 (luckily easy enough to see) and 2x Single into U6 and U7.
  
 I nearly had a heart attack when I plugged it back in - got back ZIP, NOTHING......then realised the DAC defaults to TUBE mode when its powered on, I hadn't fried some Opamps......phew
  



 So potential things to bear in mind (I found anyhow) - the cable which runs through the middle of the DAC just slightly nudges 2 of the Opamps - so they end up a tiny bit on an angle (really minor issue) 
  
 In the process of adjusting I also happened to find out the reason for my jitter/bad connection on COAX/BNC - basically the cable tension effects the operation of the front selector switch (nice one Eastern Electric!!) - very happy bunny as this means now I have an easy fix for my problem - simple......
  


 So basically the angle the cable pushes them is very minor, also there is plenty of clearance and that is with the Opamps installed with the included DIP8 sockets still on (they are shipped with a DIP8 connector attached which can be removed or left on to afford them additional protection) - I'm leaving them on.
  
*Impressions*
  
 I have played a wide variety of music, different sources, different bit rates....approaching 20 hours over the past 3 days so I think I have a hang of the general characteristics of the V5
  
 I have been able to compare it to my (never sell hahaha) Metrum Hex which has been a joy to listen over the past year (spoiler it doesn't beat it, but I'm missing it less than I was prior to the Burson upgrades) and also to the stock Minimax unit. 
  
 Music listened to during test
 Infected Mushroom Friends on Mushrooms
 John Hopkins Insides
 Lorde Pure Heroine
 Northlane Singularity
 Mozart - Requiem in d Minor
  
 I listened to each album in its entirety as I base my impressions on my emotional attachment to the music, how easily I can goosebumps and how easily I can get to a place where the music just flows over me in waves rather than having to actively listen and analyse. 
  
 My impressions were uniform across the various genres of music played - the first is that the sound stage DEPTH is substantially increased, there is far more separation of instruments but also there is more sense of where the instruments are spatially. I very quickly started to feel surrounded by the music whereas before it was far more 2 dimensional.
  
 Secondly BASS quality is substantially improved - in this area I would for my listening preference rate this over the Metrum Hex - the BASS was tighter, better defined and controlled. Drums/deep sub bass sections of music quickly gave me a great emotional involvement in the music. With dance music they added additional excitement/energy to the music, and with Classical music a greater sense of scale or grandness.
  
 Thirdly the background is blacker - hence the sense of increased depth to the music but also more transparency - I can't exactly describe it but it's the X-factor for me that defines a good piece of Audio equipment - the silence between the notes and the lack of anything getting in the way, no Veil - the V5 Opamps have this characteristic in spades (and the Stock Minimax did not Tube/Opamp or otherwise). 
  
 I was afraid that the V5's would add too much additional treble energy to the DAC as I have experienced this with some of the Opamps I have tried in the past - trying to increase sound stage and ending up with a thin sounding harsh sound that did nothing for my music pleasure. There is more treble extension with the V5 Opamps but this is smooth and non fatiguing rather than artificially extended - i.e. quality rather than quantity - it gives more impact to cymbals and vocals but without the harsh sibilance that can accompany brighter sources.
  
 A few of the reviews I have seen have alluded to the fact that the EE Minimax Dac has a very high potential to be a giant killer if those (pesky) not very good stock Opamps are swapped out. My impressions would mostly support this, the Burson V5 turn this (CHEAP now) Dac into a very very competent source. I didn't mess around with other combinations of Opamp due to the wealth of impressions and threads on exactly that - Most pointed to the final (logical) conclusion that discrete Opamps are the way to go - I'm glad I cut out the middle man and went for the best option.
  
 My Litmus test for a piece of audio equipment is how quickly I can relax, close my eyes and go to sleep - I have had a few technically great DACs where I was NEVER able to switch off critical analysis mode - revelling in the detail and sheer clarity but ultimately going nuts when I just can't relax.....These DACs wow with their sheer excitement and energy long enough to get it them out of the showroom and into the front room.
  
 The Minimax DAC with the V5 does pass the Litmus test for me -  The V5's haven't turned it into a giant 5k DAC killing monster but it's pretty damn close - close enough for me to just listen to the music and revel in the fact that I am more than $2k better off with my new DAC/Opamp combo and getting more than 90% of the enjoyment  - done deal!
  
 Next moves....
  
 Hmmmm might have to try the capacitor bypass and also change out the cheapo power supply capacitors!!
 Tried it with Tube mode on and Just 2 V5 Opamps - step backwards for me now - plus from what I can gather the best way to run the Minimax if you use Opamps only is to pull the tube out.
  
 Disclaimer - As well as using headphones for this review (SE535, Oppo Pm3, HE-6) I also used a pair of Usher Diamond Mini Dancer 2 speakers....is this even legal on Head-Fi?


----------



## Libertad

great impressions it mirrors my sonic observations so I'm not as crazy sounding anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  the V5 is impressive especially considering that it seems to out do the previous gen chip in every way


----------



## beyerdude

libertad said:


> great impressions it mirrors my sonic observations so I'm not as crazy sounding anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The comparison/review for me was easy - I usually keep the old source (i.e. DAC/Headphone Amp) and compare/contrast with the old before selling on the equipment - sometimes especially with DACs I have ended up swapping between sources and finding Subtle changes, things that I have to listen to for a long time to quantify. In the case of the V5 swap out the changes were immediate, easy to quantify and not subtle.


----------



## Libertad

listening to this album now has just simply taken my breath away from what it sounded like before with the V4 installed. The V5 has given this already legendary album (to me at least) a whole new dimension of enjoyment...and I'm listening to this crap on youtube for the love of all things and its sounds ridicules. MIND BLOWN


----------



## beyerdude

libertad said:


> listening to this album now has just simply taken my breath away from what it sounded like before with the V4 installed. The V5 has given this already legendary album (to me at least) a whole new dimension of enjoyment...and I'm listening to this crap on youtube for the love of all things and its sounds ridicules. MIND BLOWN





 Cool - nothing like a bit of Infected Mushroom - I agree the impact of listening to them with the V5 is awesome  - the new album is also pretty decent!


----------



## wersus

I have two V5-OPA-Ds in my Asus STX II and I'm using one with my Lycan amp. I was pleasantly surprised how much these affect the sound quality and I hear only improvements compared to orginal STX II op-amps. I can easily notice  difference in many areas. Sound is now more clean, accurate, airy, 3D, lifelike and bass sounds more precise. It's hard to explain but overall sound quality sounds way more "hi-fi" and "expensive" to me.
  

  

  
This didn't work for me. That's why I'm using extension legs which cause some interference but very rarely. Sometimes on game loading screens etc I heard some weird noises for some reason. It doesn't bother me too much and it never happens when I'm listening music or watching videos or actually gaming. I might try something like this later but I have never done any soldering.
  

 I have been very happy with my purchases from Burson and their customer support. I will replace the last V4 with V5 later.


----------



## newdoughboy

Simply said, I didn't expect such a big difference in sound quality. It is like owning a much more expensive audio gear. I thought I had it good, but this really made me feel like I was in the dark ages.


----------



## Libertad

The Review!
 The photo above is used here to give you a better sense for just how large the V4/V5 are in comparison to normal op amps
  
 Now my obligatory background 
  
 I am a young audio enthusiast looking for new and interesting ways to create the sound im after. I used to use the little cheapo headphones that came with your phone and such thinking that was great then i stumbled on to headfi and its been a journey ever since. Going from sources to different headphones im not a happy owner of my own set of custom in ear monitors and a proper sound card and a growing library of flac and nicely done mp3 files for me to enjoy. I like a neutral sound and i never use EQ as im a purist at heart and feel less is more in principle for audio. I myself like every part of the sound spectrum despite my musical taste for mostly electronic i enjoy the whole picture which i was missing before i got on the headfi band wagon. So given this know ye to all reading that im not a professional reviewer by any means and what you will read are my thoughts from what I've experienced and you can take with that what ever you want.
  
 Now i must thank Burson Audio for sending the V5 for me to review as they did so at no cost to me which i find incredibly generous. The review is purely my opinion and i myself am not affiliated with Burson Audio in any way shape or form and i have not been paid by them or under any NDA ect. Everything in this review is straight up Libertad and i will do my best to honestly give you folks my best effort to convey
  
 Now the unit itself
  
 When i first received the package in the mail i was shocked at how small it was initially. Compared to the V4 its thinner and shorter all around an (to me) looks pretty cool with the red cover. The cover is smooth plastic and is non removable. The backside of the casing opposite the Burson logo has a notch running the entire height of the Op amp and this is the pin 1 indicator or the front indicator so you can install it correctly which i thought was a classy touch. I also noticed it felt a hair meatier in weight in my hands it definitely feels like some solid silicon lending to the overall quality of the build.
  
 Installing it was easy enough i just had to pluck out the V4 and the included pin protector the unit comes pre installed with fits nice and snug in the op amp socket.
  
 As per instruction i ran in the unit a solid 100hrs prior to giving it my fully undivided attention using my library with my JVC MX10s plugged in running.
  
 the gear used
  
 Clear tune monitors CT-6E
 product link
http://cleartunemonitors.com/products/custom-in-ears/ct-6e-elite/
 CT-6E review
http://theheadphonelist.com/ciem_review/clear-tune-monitors-ct-6e-elite-review-strange-yet-fun-meet-lady-gaga-iems/
  
 JVC MX10
 product ling
http://www.amazon.com/JVC-Monitor-Headphones-HA-MX10-B-Japanese/dp/B004MLWVKU
 JVC MX10 review (im pretty sure im the onlyone on headfi with one)
http://www.head-fi.org/t/560124/new-jvc-victor-studio-headphone-the-ha-mx10-b
  
 Sound card
 HT Omega eClaro
 product link
http://www.htomega.com/eclaro.html
  
 Ht Omega eClaro review
http://www.head-fi.org/products/ht-omega-eclaro-7-1-channel-pci-express-x1-sound-card/reviews
  
 the music im using to evalutate are as follows



 I'm pretty sure i don't need to say anything about this album its just great and if your reading this review and haven't heard it stop right now and listen to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



 This is a new one and its just been blowing my mind lately so warm and inviting and relaxing fantastic listen
  



 i was recommended by a friend to listen to this and its been a blast so refreshing
  



 groovy new twist on 70s psychedelic rock and roll and a pure joy to listen to
  



 I have no idea what i was doing with my tastes as far as heavy metal was concerned because i was never listening to heavy metal until i found this group and never looked back
  



 this needs no explanation again like thriller its a instant classic and in my opinion a must listen to
  
 The meat and potatoes...sound
  
 The Treble
 This is to me the first most striking thing about this op amp is its ridicules clarity up top. Highs seem to reach higher and shimmer more with out sounding artificial. Its hard to explain its almost like listening to music on okay brick and mortar store bought headphones then moving to something proper. The treble just has much more fluidity in extension and detail compares to the V4 to my ear very crystalline and sublime. It lends my audio that next level i was looking for or reading about on line that better gear provides and its a joy to listen to. Woman singing sound fantastic and effects and synths have added depth high notes seem more natural and not forced and are never harsh. I find myself listening to hard brass jazz now i never listen to this genre much since most recording i had sounded harsh now they just sound great.
  
 Mids
 This portion of audio seemed like it didn't change at all but the more i listened the more the mids seem to draw me in. Very even and very clear and musical. Faster and more detailed than the V4 i have with it seems a better sense of rhythm. All track just seem to play snappier. The fast tracks i listen to seem faster and the slower tracks seem slower. It gives a much more convincing impression of honesty and giving out the bread and butter of were music lays is no easy task but once again it seems the V5 ups the game. Voices and acoustic have a much more realistic resonance and believable character to them.
  
 Lows
 Honestly the lows volume at least to me as the V4. This means to me either the the V5 is more honest in low end representation or that the V4 was slightly boosted.Bass notes noticeably percussion has more Pratt to the bass or what i feel is a sharper slam not a harder slam of bass note just a better defined leading edge. The decay also come off as more natural. The low end on tracks ive been listening to give me much more feel back down low theirs more stuff going on but its not louder. Notes have better texture and watching movies with the V5 is a blast.
  
 Detail
 It doesn't come off as the typical sound signature associated with gobs of detail-cold analytical. Rather its on the warmer side of neutral and it doesn't abuse your senses with detail its very reserved. It has a noticeable edge in detail retrieval over the V4. Well recorded recording shine more and poorly done recordings are more obvious in there lack of quality but its not unlistenable at all. The details come across as smooth very vinyl  like analog not bright and overly accentuated but don't let that fool you into thinking that it doesn't have detail because theirs a whole lot of it. You can just listen to your favorite tracks and pick out new rhythms-notes sounds you name it that weren't discernable to you before but eh gorgeous thing is that its all done smoothly and doesn't feel forced. Exceptionally impressive given this is a op amp.
  
 The overall feel
 The segment here is where i just give my thoughts on the over all experience im having listening with the V5.
  
 Taking everything above inter consideration, just picture what ever listening experience you've had with op amps and just imagine a much more relaxing and smooth presentation with striking natural realism. Its hard to describe it but im reaching for that phrase a lot in this review but if i were to describe the V5 sonicly in three words it would be natural/smooth/euphoric. Its given my overall listening experience at my desktop a significant improvement over the V4 op amps and this improvement (to me) feels more significant that when i upgraded to a dedicated sound card. It digs deeper into my audio and really gives me a level of performance that i feel my CIEM is supposed to have. It makes me want to listen to the track playing and not skip. I'm playing games and movies i haven't played in years just because im interested in the audio experience it will deliver now. I've spent hours just getting lost in the sound its really something you have to experience for yourself. Will it be for everyone? I cant honestly answer that at the end of the day you as an audio consumer must judge for yourself. Now for me the choice is oh so crystal clear (pun intended) as to what ill be using here on out.
  
 Huge shout out to Burson Audio for sending this unit for me to review  with out that this review would not be possible. And a huge thank you for the audio community here at Head-fi with out my experiences here you wouldn't be reading what i have to say and for that I'm grateful.
  
 Rock on people


----------



## newdoughboy

Nice review, how many opamps did you need for your eClaro?


----------



## Libertad

The eClaro has one dual dip op amp socket


----------



## Audio Addict

libertad said:


> The eClaro has one dual dip op amp socket




Thanks for your review.


----------



## jackharm

Can't wait to see how the V5's play with my setup once they arrive.


----------



## genclaymore

The V5-OPA-D and the Lycan played nice together a couple of the songs was very spacious as well being able to hear where the instrument's was coming front. Some songs the tribal drums sounded like they was stage besides the piano with the drummer directly in front of you off stage in Stephen Walking - Shark City the Lycan was burned in for 2 weeks doing the normal usage. the LT1355 worked very well inside the lycan as well, of course no where as good as the Bursons.


----------



## Libertad

All this talk about that lycan makes me want to try one it drives HE-500 well?


----------



## genclaymore

Just know that it opens on all sides. So if you stay somewhere that get dusty your gonna be cleaning dust out of it. Also You can only use a Dual or Two singles not both at the same time as that will damage the lycan Circuitry.  It did a very good job driving the HE-500's and perform very well too, of course i still prefer my gustard H10 in comparison to it.But its very handy if your like me who experiment with op-amps. It does have a pre-amp out on which may be in handy for you.The lycan is very small its like the size of a smart-phone. It uses a Power brick with a power cable that a PC PSU would use.


----------



## WeirdChild

Originally Posted by *WeirdChild on the *The Xonar Essence STX Q/A, tweaking, impressions thread - Page 348 /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*This is not review per se. This is a short story...  *





 Hi!

 Been a happy owner of the Xonar SXT for some years now. Was really impressed from the first time since it gave life to my old crappy set of headphones, but I wanted more joy, so  almost right after I got the card acquired a nice set of headphones that have been my main drivers since then (Sennheiser 650HD). I was all happy and rediscovering the music I love and such. One day while reading thoroughly this thread took I the plunge and ordered 3 DUAL SOIC LME49990 DIP8 opamps to upgrade my the STX. Once again I was impressed.

 Settled up for long time and totally forgot about improving the sound, you know, work, travels, life and other everyday issues kept me busy. I still enjoyed the sound and had a lot of fun for sure. So after a while, life became more easy going, more steady (so did work), and had the need to invest into better sound gear. So yeah, I bought my first headphone amplifier and was mesmerized by the great improvement. Along acquiring a tube amp comes the urge to improve it with better tubes (some of you can relate) and so I did, got into rube rolling and once again, results were there!

 One day I was thinking of getting a new DAC, was looking into some models, calculating budget, etc. Then I looked at my long time friend, the STX and thought of getting those weird looking op amps I once read about, the old Burson ones. So I emailed Burson and said I wanted them for my card, they answered and said they had a new, improved and more compact model that fits better into the STX.

 Took me a day to decide whether to get them or not, I always had the option to buy an external DAC, but I am emotionally attached to the STX, then I said, let's upgrade this fella!
  
 So I took the plunge and ordered 3 dual op amps for the STX, the reasons I did so were:
  
 -Life time warranty.
 -Same as above, whenever I feel it is time to replace the STX (not soon) and buy an external DAC that has the option to roll op amps I can move the Bursons there. 

 Hope you are not bored by the rant yet, so let's look at some pictures: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*Picture 1: *_Location of the LME49990._
  

  
*Picture 2: *_Burson Supreme Sound Opamp V5 in the case they came with. Banana for scale._
  

  
*Picture 3: *_Another comparison picture._
  

  
*Picture 4: *_After removing the Xonar STX from the case I knew of course, the shield from the card wont be needed anymore so I put it away in a safe location. Then I installed one V5. _
  
  

  
*Picture 5: *_So now we have the 3 op amps installed in the card. Easy stuff. Things looking good so far._
  

  
*Picture 6: *_Top view. Double checked the op amps were installed in the right position. One concern before install... I was wondering if I had enough space inside the case, my STX in the far bottom slot... Even though the V5's are not that tall once installed in the card the whole thing is takes more vertical space than an average video card...so let's see what happens._
  

  
*Picture 7: *_Wow, that was close. Had enough space to keep the STX in that slot! Of course you can always move your card to another slot, but in my case, I did not want to. So yeah, pretty good by now._
  

  
  
  
*Overall Results:*

 -Music sounded clearer.
 -Separation of instruments very much improved.
 -Instruments seem to have better, more real mass (hard to explain) and of course an improved sound stage.
 -More layers of sound?
 -I don't recall that song having that instrument.
 -More enjoyable experience.
 -Going to keep the STX for a long time. 
  
  
  
*Final thoughts:*

 I am very happy with my purchase. Justified purchase buck by buck? Depends on how much you want to push the STX. But surely the Bursons do their job and help you take your card to a next level. But do not let your wife know how much these little things cost. LOL. 
  




  
English is not my first language. 
  
*Cheers!*


----------



## Ultrainferno

ultrainferno said:


> Alex did suggest using the OPA627 but at the same time he didn't sound very convinced.


 
  
 The BB OPA627BP finally arrived, just rolled them into the Lycan
  

  
 Does anyone know where the Lycan thread went to? What happened to it?


----------



## newdoughboy

It's here now
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/787410/supreme-sound-lycan-headphone-amp-discussion


----------



## newdoughboy

Can't wait to here your impressions on the OPA627BP.
  
 I wanted to roll more opamps, but they are just so expensive. (The good ones)
  
 Ranging from $10USD to $60


----------



## Ultrainferno

newdoughboy said:


> It's here now
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/787410/supreme-sound-lycan-headphone-amp-discussion


 
  
 Thank you!
  


newdoughboy said:


> Can't wait to here your impressions on the OPA627BP.
> 
> I wanted to roll more opamps, but they are just so expensive. (The good ones)
> 
> Ranging from $10USD to $60


 
  
 That's fairly cheap. You should see some of my tube's prices


----------



## newdoughboy

True, true.
 Well, my dilemma is that I already bought 4 SS OPA-V5-D. And they sound fantastic. What is my motivation to spend another $100 or so on other opamps that likely won't be better. And god forbid, if I prefer say.. the Muse01/02. I have to fork out another $250 to replace the opamps in my soundcard.
 At that point, I mind as well invest it into something else. That's all. It's fun, and I'm sure I will try more opamps in the future.
  
 So how expensive are those tubes? The most expensive I've bought are a matched pair of PSVANE 12AU7s


----------



## Audio Addict

I forwarded a recent LH Labs HPA update to Burson and they contacted Larry and he now has samples to try for an optional board in the HPA. It would be great if these were able to get more in the mainstream.


----------



## Dave Popovich

I am the proud owner of the fabulous Matrix M-Stage headphone amp. Immediately, out of the box, I loved this headphone amp. I am also a Radio Broadcast Engineer. I maintain radio stations, and have been, for a number of decades now. Radio stations are loaded with audio equipment. I have been listening to, and educating myself, on audio, for over 50 years. I also enjoy audio at home too, where I am better able to critically listen. My current favorite headphones are the SONY model 7506. I'm sure you have seen these everywhere. I have tried many sets of headphones over the years, but I seem to always come back to these, as I feel that they are extremely flat sounding, but at the same time, extremely revealing.
  
 Purchasing the Matrix M-Stage has made my headphone listening take on a whole new experience. I thought this was the ultimate I've ever heard in headphone listening...until, I replaced the M-Stage's stock OPA 2134 op-amp chip, with a Burson Audio V5 SS (Supreme Sound) op-amp chip. Whoa! Immediately out of the box, I heard a difference in sound with this V5 chip. But, was the sound an improvement over the stock chip? I really had to study the sound of this chip, because it was was so dramatically different than the OPA 2134. It only took a few day days before I realized that the V5 SS chip was simply amazing, to the point, I probably couldn't live without it.
  
 One of the most impressive aspects of the V5 is the improvement it makes in S/N ratio. Now S/N ratio is something I definitely know about. I strive for, not only in my home audio system, but also in the radio station studios I maintain, for the lowest noise floor possible. The Burson Audio V5 SS op-amp delivers an amazingly quiet noise floor. Music simply rises out of a blacker than black background. The bass response of this chip is to die for, and the high frequencies are unbelievable. I couldn't believe the texture I was hearing from violins. If you have an M-Stage, do your ears a favor, and give this op-amp a try. You won't regret it, as it is worth every cent. Changing out the op-amp is simple.


----------



## Audio Addict

I wish I could replace the opamps in my RSA Apache with the v5 but even with the leg extensions I have not been able to get them to fit given the height inside the Apache preamp case.  Instead I have been focused on using the v5 in the SSA Lycan and really enjoy the sound signatures.  Even in this small inexpensive amp, in direct comparison to the internal amplifiers of the Pulse Infinity and the Liquid Carbon, I find tend to drift back to the Lycan with v5.  Even comparing the single ended of the Lycan to the balanced out of the Infinity and the Liquid Carbon, the v5 just seems to have a real naturalness to its sound.


----------



## GioF71

Hello everyone, I am new on this thread but I have posted on the Gustard H10 thread, where also the V5 are discussed lately.
 I posted a review of the Gustard H10 with the Burson Op-Amps here:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/gustard-h10-high-current-discrete-class-a-stage-headphone-amplifier/reviews/14623


----------



## Burson Audio

Thanks for all the support here guys. A number of DIYer has modded their ASUS Xonar Essence STX with the V5 with great result. 
  
 We in the Burson Lab has taken by the idea and take it one step further with additional MKP cap mod. Check this out: http://www.bursonaudio.com/asus-xonar-essence-stx-upgraded-with-supreme-sound-v5-op-amps/
  
 The result is really worthwhile and I think this should be a great idea for other V5 opamp modding project too


----------



## Dave Popovich

I've been meaning to post some pictures of the Matrix M-Stage, with and without the Burson Audio V5-OPA-D op-amp chip. For those of you that have the M-Stage, the chip is very easily installed. BTW, back to the sound of this chip - there is so much more air around each instrument with the V5 chip. You just have to try one! 
  
http://s1318.photobucket.com
  
 I'm new with the inserting pictures on this website, so I hope this works. I have a total of 5 Matrix M-Stages (yes, I love them that much). Pictured is one in one of the radio station's production studios. Since headphones are plugged, and unplugged, on a daily basis (numerous times), you'll see a simple headphone plug extender box plugged into the M-Stage. This allows me to conveniently replace the external jack, when needed, from wear.
  
 Dave


----------



## genclaymore

It don't it takes you directly to the main page of the site and not your photos. There should be a link that they give you that will either your account name or a bunch of numbers that leads to your photos or an photo.


----------



## Dave Popovich

Sorry. Let's try this:


----------



## Dave Popovich

In my reviews of the Burson Audio Supreme Sound V5-OPA-D op-amp chip, I may have neglected to mention, how, when comparing it to the Matrix M-Stage's stock OPA2134 op-amp, that it replaces, how there is so much less high frequency smear with the Burson Audio chip. There is simply no denying that. I also need to mention how incredibly wide the soundstage is with the V5 op-amp. For instance, when something is panned right, with the V5 op-amp, it seems to be so far right, that it is almost beyond belief, which would mean that the chip has incredible separation. Listening to audio through the Supreme Sound V5 op-amp is an experience that you may have never heard before. It's an all around (necessary) worthwhile upgrade (IMO), and it sounds absolutely fantastic through my trusty reference SONY 7506 headphones. I'd also like to mention how stable audio sounds through the V5. With the OPA 2134, I can hear some image movement of frequencies and instruments. With the V5, these images are now rock solid. I am mainly a transistor guy, because I like low distortion (unless it's made by the musicians). Most of the times I recognize distortion by a haze around the audio. With the Supreme Sound V5 chip, I don't hear any haze at all.   
  
 Dave


----------



## bavinck

Gustard H10 with Burson Supreme Sound V5S and V5D installed:
  

  
  
 Courtesy of Dennis at Burson Audio I have been listening to the Gustard H10 with a full boat of Burson Supreme Sound V5S and V5D (see pic above). 100 hrs burn in on these has been done, as Burson Audio suggests.

Soundstage is much improved from stock. Width and depth is much bigger, and the ability to place instruments in their location relative to the listener is very impressive. Instrument separation is very strong, instruments have a specific location in the sound field and do not deviate from that location.
Bass with the stock opamps is good, though extension and texture could be improved. The Bursons give me the extension and texture I want. Bass no longer seems somewhat “smeared” as some have described, but is clearly defined with complex layering. When the music calls for it, it is deep and rich with very strong authority (especially with my 400i). Wonderful!
Mids are rich and detailed, just more of the same goodness the stock opamps provide.
Treble is wonderfully extended and much more detailed and clear than stock. A slight “smearing” and roll off is evident with the stock amps in the treble as well (IMO), but the Bursons get in the music and clear all that up, serving richly detailed and extended treble. No hint whatsoever of harshness or sibilance to my ears, even on my more piecing Beyerdynamic cans.
Timbre and tone are both excellent, a nice improvement from that same goodness the stock amps had. I agree with previous reviewers, in that the music through the v5s feel more _real_ to me. Just sounds more like I am at a concert listening to the music live, rather than a recording – which is wonderful! Relative to stock, the V5s give me the sense that I could reach out and touch the musicians.
Overall the biggest impression the V5s have in the H10 is a sense of authority to the music. The music grabs my ears, forces me to pay attention and listen/enjoy. The stock amps were enjoyable, but they never commanded my attention like the Burson V5s do.
  
 I would definitely recommend the Burson Supreme Sound V5 opamps for anyone with a Gustard H10 looking to opamp roll. I do think they are worth the asking price, and have turned my excellent value H10 into the best amp I have personally ever heard, especially for the price.
  
 Bravo Burson Audio!


----------



## fallow81

Hi Guys, 
  
 I want to share my review of Burson V5s with you.
  
*Background*

For years I experimented with different opamps, starting from the first trip, which began on DAC Lampucera (http://www.lampizator.eu/lampizator/LAMPUCERA/MAX/maxi-lampucera.html). The modification was done by replacing the standard NE5532. I did a lot of experimentation finally settled on a combination of AD797BRZ and OPA627BP.  With time I discovered more and more fine pieces of audio equipment with a possibility to replace standard opamps. I was reaching also for more and more interesting and exotic opamps. From this galaxy, the cream de la cream was for me  ADA4627-1, ADA4637-1, OPA1612, OPA1642 and LME49990 and MUSES01 and MUSES02.
  

Currently I have a device with is based on opamps for I/V conversion, and also for LP filter. It is Cayin HA3 with an essentially bookish application of PCM1792 D/A chip. Encouraged by my previous experiences with opamps and basing on the fact that even with standard opamps Cayin sounds very good, I decided that this time I will reach for something more. For quite some time I was tempted to try the discrete Burson opamps, especially since I am a satisfied user of  Burson DA-160 DAC. Finally I decided to go for them and did tests against few of my favorites AD797, OPA627, ADA4627-1, LME49990 and MUSES02. Burson team spent almost 10 years on R D, resulting in a 5th generation of discrete opamps enclosed in a plastic housing, a big plus in comparison to the competition, whose discreet opamps tend to be larger and have no housing at all, so quite more susceptible to damage.
  

*Installation*
In Cayin HA3 it is quite small amount of free space to use, but the via the Burson website you can order high quality extenders, allowing you to mount opamps in such a way that you can entirely close the Cayin’s case. Ordering those extenders is a good decision if you know that in your audio gear is not enough space to install Burson opamps, especially to close the case. After assembly, I allowed Cayin to play for two days to complete burn in, just for the sake of peace.
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
*Listening*

For the purpose of this review, I used Ultrasone Edition 5 Unlimited and the Shure SE535.

I have to admit that for long time, nothing impressed me in such positive manner from the very beginning. I did not expect such far-reaching changes. It is about not only improvement in the technical aspects of the presentation, sound, but improvement of  the way how Cayin plays1.
After installation of Burson opamps, Cayin’s sound gained primarily much more depth. It's almost as the move from 2D to 3D. Ultrasone Edition 5 already playing in a very three-dimensional and holographic manner, cam divide the sound of each instrument to thousands of bands moving through the air, but now all this has been clearly divided into space-time projections. It's like mix of a Ultrasone’s precision and their penchant to onstage order and somehow romantic sound of Grado GS1000 regarding their endless and vibrating space.
What is most noticeable is definitely a muddy sound, which belongs to standard opamps in Cayin -  AD827 and OPA604. This curtain is also taken off by ADA4627-1 and LME49990, but definitely not completely removed as in the case of Burson discrete opamps. Moreover, LME49990 tends to play very spatially, but far from here to the sound of Burson, LME49990 can be somehow aggressive in the context of upper midrange while Burson’s omamps are free of that and have. very natural timbre. The vocals sound really convincing on Burson’s opamps. The sound is very detailed, but fatigue-free. This is the top class and the purpose for which engineers should create audio equipment. It is easier to design the equipment which sounds musical or analytical, but a combination of both at the same time is a higher class. This is the grade of Burson opamps.
  
* *
*Technical details of the sound*

Bass has the largest impact compared to all opamps tested, but it is also very well controlled. Additionally, it has the very three-dimensionality characteristics and very good texture. The mids are given very truly, really, but not too aggressive or rough, nor is overly smooth. Guitar and vocals, however, have their claws and can be very resonant. Transients are pristine, Highs are given in Burson style, very well layered with sparkle but not offensive. Highs have a glow, but I do not get tired with time while listening to the sound. In fact, I find it hard to find any flaws here. For some people that open sound may at first be seen as a drawback. If anyone has so far listened to muddy sounding opamp like  OPA2604, replacing them by Burson opamps is huge experience. That's what makes the greatest effect, especially at the very beginning before tasting all the flavors of the sound, the scene and holography, separation and positioning of instruments. In relation to the other opamps it is almost like the transition from 2D to 3D. Other opamps have clearly audible character compared to Burson V5s. AD797, OPA627 dryness or harshness in upper midrange of the LME49990. MUSES02 has his own character as well. I am certain that after some time with Burson’s V5s moving back to some integrated traditional opamps will be difficult. Competitive discrete designs, which I have heard are playing generally more dry and digitally. The red color of V5s is well choosed. The sound is definitely not a clinically white, silver or gray. Nor is it overly dark. The color temperature is just like the red color. It’s arouses emotions.
  

*Conclusions*
It’s very nice to write such a positive review. Burson opamps are more expensive than standard opamps, but for me the choice is obvious. This is a one-way trip. I think now there is simply no chance to go back. I can imagine only one situation when other opamps may be "better". If someone has really sharp and aggressive and bright sounding headphones and needs something very dark and lazy. Then actually for the tonal balance only  and not in terms of better quality moving back to something in lower class but sounding very dark can be the solution. I however, recommend definitively to try Burson V5s.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Your testimony had pushed me over the edge. I've just ordered a pair of the V5 duals.

It was your having found them better than the OPA1612, LME49990, and MUSES02 - with which I have a lot of experience - that impressed me the most.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Charliemotta

newdoughboy said:


> Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp Impressions with HT Omega Claro Halo
> 
> Let me start by stating that this is my first review of an audio product. I am an audio enthusiast, being that I spend tons of money on decent audio gear. I can tell what sounds good to me, and that generally falls in line with the general consensus amongst fellow audio enthusiasts. So take from this what you can, especially with my lack of audio vocab.
> 
> ...


 
 Where can the Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp be purchased?


----------



## Ultrainferno

charliemotta said:


> Where can the Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp be purchased?


 
  
 From Burson?
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5/


----------



## Charliemotta

ultrainferno said:


> charliemotta said:
> 
> 
> > Where can the Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp be purchased?
> ...


 
 Thanks Ultra!


----------



## zilch0md

charliemotta said:


> Where can the Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp be purchased?


 
  
 Also have a look at this post and photos by pelopidas:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/432749/the-opamp-thread/5055#post_12185207
  
  
  
 I don't know if you're interested, but you can get SILMIC II 35V 10uf caps from this guy (100% feedback, ships from California vs. China or HK):
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-PCs-ELNA-SILMIC-II-10uF-35V-ELECTROLYTIC-CAPACITORS-NEW-/191751770495
  
  
 And for DIP 8 extenders...
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pack-8-Pin-DIP-IC-Sockets-Machined-Pins-Gold-Internal-Contacts-NEW-/172018715688 (100% feedback, ships from Rhode Island)
  
 Mike


----------



## Burson Audio

Happy new year guys We are back from our holiday break and we have just received this little part for our opamp. Anyone know what this is for? 
  
  

  
 Dennis


----------



## zilch0md

Step 1) Desolder original SOIC op-amp from PCB.

Step 2) Solder inverse SOIC-to-DIP8 adapter to PCB.

Step 3) Solder original SOIC op-amp to quick-disconnect.

Step 4) Swap between the original SOIC op-amp and any DIP8 op-amp at will.

If this is correct, I will be surprisd.


----------



## Audio Addict

Not a clue and hopefully no soldering required or I am so out of luck.


----------



## zilch0md

^ I'm feeling you. 

I received a package today with ten of the 35V 10uf SILMIC II caps and already have several DIP8 extenders, but soldering the caps onto the extenders holds such trepidation for me that I've postponed the moon launch 'til this Saturday morning, when I'll be fresh and won't feel pressed for time.


----------



## spirovious

Hi friends,
 After I came to know that Burson Audio has developed a new dual opamp,I was just eager to know how much can a company improve further when they have already a very good solution(V4).
  
 http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5/
  
  I was happy with Burson audio supreme dual V4 opamp in my SSP (Super simple preamp). Still need to see if V5 can improve my SSP further as hifi journey never ends. I was waiting to check some reviews too before I think to buy new. Finally I pulled the trigger and got the lattest V5 opamp in my SSP.I would like share my views here-
  
*The First look-*
  

  
  
 The new opamp certainly has a different look than earlier and all circuit is hidden inside the red cover. I think it’s a good way that you won’t touch the opamp parts while swapping it. Secondly its smaller and shorter in size which is again a better move. It simply fits to opamp socket and don’t need extra space around. Also height is lesser than V4. Hence it can be used in CD/DVD/Bluray players which has short height. You can just take a look the next image-

*V5 vs V4-*

  
  
  
*First impression-*
 As soon as I received a well packed V5 opamp, I placed it in my SSP and just stared playing some song. The first impression was that it sounded warm out of the box. I felt Bass was little more and fine details in the treble were very less. Even I felt soundstage was smaller than V4.But as per the golden rule in hifi, I need to some time for burn-in and then listen seriously. So kept the the opamp running for more than 10 days and then started it to compare it.
  
*After 10 days-*
 By this time, V5 has improved in better way. I listened it seriously and compared with some other opamps too.
 I used following setup-
  
 DIY Subbu DAC
 -
  
 DIY SSP- preamp-

  
 Power amp- Rotel RB 890

  
 Energy CB-5

 [
  
 Energy RC-50
  

  
*Source player- Pioneer Bluray player 
 DAC- DIY Subbu DAC V3
 DIY Preamp- SSP (Super Simple preamp)
 Power amp- Rotel RB 890
 Bookshelf speakers- Energy CB5
 Tower speakers- Energy RC50
 DAC Xtreme core speaker cables
 ICs- VDH, DAC
 Songs played-
 Keith Don't Go
 Alanis Morissette- You oughta know
 Antonio forcione - Tears Of Joy
 Dire Straits- You And Your Friend 
 Hotel California
 Nils_Lofgren_-_Bass_&_Drum_Intro
 Taufiq - The Tree of Rhythm
 Bozzio cut Levin Stevens - Duende
 And few others*
  
*Listening impression-*
  
 Initially we played songs with bookshelf speakers then towers.
 After burning in for few days,the magic did happen.The sound signature did change in positive way. 
 As I said earlier,first impression was not that great over V4 as sound was not open. Mids and vocals were recessed. After 10 days of use, mids opened far better. Infact they sound much natural. Some systems may struggle to maintain natural tonality of vocals,but bot in case of V5.
 While playing Dire straits, I could easily follow his vocal texture. It sounded like typical male vocals. Not to thin or sharp. 
 When played “You oughta know”, Alanis Morissette did not sound lean or edgy.Vocals were smooth and natural in tone. One will enjoy the mids very well. Indian classical songs with vocal can be enjoyed easily.
 Coming to Bass, yes there is certain improvement.Comparing to V4, Bass sounds deeper and fuller. V4 has enough Bass punch,but V5 adds extra depth.Mid bass is not bad at all.
  
 Listening to “Nils_Lofgren_-_Bass_&_Drum_Intro”, one can easily feel the thump coming out of speakers easily. Bass is tight enough to express well. Drums again sounded natural and powerful.Listening to Bass guitar was a pleasure.
 While listening to “Taufiq - The Tree of Rhythm”, Tabla had near perfect tone.Vocals in recording popped up in natural way.One can get the feel of live performance.
 Treble seems to get little rolled off,but not much.If one needs to listen music for long, very high frequencies can cause ear fatigue which V5 does not. Treble is very easy on ears.Rounded treble is joy to listen. If I said, highs are rolled off,that doesn’t mean that you loose much. Listening to “Keith Don't Go”, strings never pierce your ears.The louder note did not forced us to lower volume. Infact you can enjoy them even at higher volumes. Guitar strings have certain energy and presence. Treble is sweet in nature than V4.
 “Bozzio cut Levin Stevens – Duende” has all together, Instruments with Bass and trebles. It was joy to enjoy pure music.I did not felt any of frequencies was dominating rest of spectrum. That’s the great achievement over V4 I guess. Dynamic range is better than V4. I can hear vocals in center and overall involving sound. 
 After listening for few hours,I can say that Burson audio supreme dual opamp is easy on ears and pure musical toy in my ssp. It can cause addiction to all types of music. Audiophiles should like this op-amp for the level of performance V5 delivers.
 If I want to compare with V4 opamp, I can say that V4 has marginally better and more gap between instruments in my setup. V4 also sounds more lively than V5 with some recording.But V5 has overall balanced and musical sound. Infact  V4 can sound sharp with some songs, which is not with V5. You can enjoy hifi sound for longer. V5 background is also darker than V4. Better and deep bass is big plus with V5. More over V5 is near analog sounding opamp.
  
*Comparing with other op-amps-*
  
 I have  BB-OPA2134, , LM1458N,  LME49990 to compare with and results are as follow.

*BB-OPA2134* is a reputed budget opamp which has a warm character. When compared to Burson’s V5, it sounded 2 dimensional. V5 sounded more dynamic and clear than it.Instrument separation was much better with V5. Attack was not that great with some songs with 2134.Bass was better in V5. V5 sounded spacious as deep.Though there was no fatigu, OPA-2134 did sound little digital.Not to mentioned I enjoyed V5 more than 2134.
  
* LM1458N[* is just a low-fi opamp which sounded smaller in soundstage and weight. Infact it sounded open and transparent than OPA-2134, but not better than V5. Bass was much lesser than V5.Overall presentation was noway near to V5.
  
*LME-49990* is dual mono in my setup. I must admit that it has the darkest background than any other opamp I used to compare. Even it gave better gain to my poweramp. I felt my bookshelf turned into little bigger speakers. But it failed to give natural sound. One can easily know that it has its own colored sound signature. It even struggled to get vocals in dead center. Again I preferred V5 sound as it sounded natural and balanced.
  
*Final thought-*

  Overall sound from Burson’s supreme dual opamp is clean,well balanced and natural to most of the recordings. It delivers smooth musical sound in my setup which I am enjoying much. Its much better than other IC-based op-amps. There is certainly more improvement over V4 as said earlier, still V4 has it own plus. I will prefer V5 in musical setups (like in CD player) and V4 in homethereater devices like AVR, Bluray players due to little more attack. I am sure that V5 will improve further with more burn-in time.Finally I congratulate Burson Audio team for developing successful new supreme opamp.
 Cheers.
  
 Other opamp pics-


----------



## Vanusk

burson audio said:


> Happy new year guys We are back from our holiday break and we have just received this little part for our opamp. Anyone know what this is for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What is it and should it be a reason for me not to grab the V5s


----------



## Burson Audio

This is the new DIP8 to SOP kit we offer. Now installed our V5 opamp into SMD format is easier than ever. 
  
 So, any one who want to trail out the new SMD + V5 in their project please post your photo here (in the next couple of weeks). We will select a few guys for some free samples We love to see fellow DIYers put them into action. 
  
 Dennis


----------



## Michael V

burson audio said:


> This is the new DIP8 to SOP kit we offer. Now installed our V5 opamp into SMD format is easier than ever.
> 
> So, any one who want to trail out the new SMD + V5 in their project please post your photo here (in the next couple of weeks). We will select a few guys for some free samples We love to see fellow DIYers put them into action.
> 
> Dennis


 
 What does this kit do? I just purchased a V5 opamp from you guys a few minutes ago. 
  
 Also I'm going to do the mod like pelopidas did a few posts up on this thread. He used SILMIC II 35V 10uf caps. But I see you guys have silmic 2 35v 220uf caps listed on your website under the v5 op amp. Is there a difference if I use either cap? Thanks.


----------



## Audio Addict

burson audio said:


> This is the new DIP8 to SOP kit we offer. Now installed our V5 opamp into SMD format is easier than ever.
> 
> So, any one who want to trail out the new SMD + V5 in their project please post your photo here (in the next couple of weeks). We will select a few guys for some free samples We love to see fellow DIYers put them into action.
> 
> Dennis




That looks like soldering required. Beyond my skills.


----------



## zilch0md

I received my V5 duals today.  They're burning in and sound really different - I'll leave it at that, for now, as they will probably change after several hours.  
  
 My only complaint is that one of them doesn't sit squarely over the DIP8 socket of my amp's PCB because that particular V5's DIP8 adapter is rotated easily 7 degrees about the vertical axis, relative to the red case from which it protrudes.
  
 If I like the sound after a good burn-in, I'll be requesting an exchange (and go back into another 16-day wait, I suppose). I intend to machine holes into the lid of my amp and I want both holes to be parallel to the case, instead of cutting one of them cockeyed to align with the twisted V5. There's absolutely no play in the V5 itself, so it's not something I can fix by applying torque.
  
 If I don't like the sound after a good burn-in, I'll just return them for a refund.
  
 This is a crude drawing of what I had planned...
  

  
 Mike
  
 Update:  I'm feeling less disappointed.  Listening as they burn-in and just 30 minutes out of the box, they're improving dramatically - starting to win me over with a few attributes that are really special.  
  
 Something wonderful is about to happen.


----------



## zilch0md




----------



## newdoughboy

Interesting. I believe all of mine are square. That must have been a QC issue. It's only cosmetic, but very important in your case.
 Best of luck


----------



## Audio Addict

zilch0md said:


>




They are warranted for life so you are in good hands.


----------



## zilch0md

Yeah, but will they come to my house, re-package the V5s, label the parcel, take it to the post office, fill out the declarations forms and pay for postage?  My time is precious.


----------



## Audio Addict

zilch0md said:


> Yeah, but will they come to my house, re-package the V5s, label the parcel, take it to the post office, fill out the declarations forms and pay for postage?  My time is precious.




Sorry, they won't do that but I would not be surprised if they just sent you a replacement and not ask you to sent the defective one back.

I had one that the casing was rising. It sounded fine but they sent a replacement. They started to ask for a return because they were not sure what happened but I sent some photos and they figured out how it happened. Then there was no reason to send it back.


----------



## zilch0md

^ Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## zilch0md

More whining combined with sincere praise for the V5 Duals:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/528149/ibasso-pb-2-pelican-fully-balanced-portable-db-2-dac-hiflight-recommended-op-amps-page-16/1305#post_12260674


----------



## Audio Addict

zilch0md said:


> More whining combined with sincere praise for the V5 Duals:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/528149/ibasso-pb-2-pelican-fully-balanced-portable-db-2-dac-hiflight-recommended-op-amps-page-16/1305#post_12260674


 
  
 Sorry about the hassle you have to go through.  The cost of return postage is ridiculous, which is why I am surprised they are requiring that.  I know they established a CA firm to handle the Lycan in the US so I am surprised that you can't send the V5D there for an exchange.
  
 I have 2 V5D and 4V5S and none of them look to have the issue  you experienced.


----------



## zilch0md

audio addict said:


> Sorry about the hassle you have to go through.  The cost of return postage is ridiculous, which is why I am surprised they are requiring that.  I know they established a CA firm to handle the Lycan in the US so I am surprised that you can't send the V5D there for an exchange.
> 
> I have 2 V5D and 4V5S and none of them look to have the issue  you experienced.


 
  
 I haven't contacted Burson yet, as I wanted to give myself a good bit of time to decide between seeking a refund or exchange. It's leaning heavily toward doing an exchange at this point. I don't yet know what the postage will be.
  
 I know of another person (bongieto) who has recently received a twisted Burson V5 Single...
  




  

  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/735828/gustard-h10-high-current-discrete-class-a-output-stage-headphone-amplifier/4170#post_12255637
  
 ... but he will be covering it when he puts the lid back onto his Gustard H10 amp.  
  
 If the V5s are going to be completely out of sight, it's not as big a problem as when they'll be protruding through square holes cut in the lid of a portable amp. 
  
 And what about people who have DIP8 sockets that are closely set on the PCB - with just enough room for properly centered V5s - any twisting would make it impossible to mount them - you can't trust the case dimensions if they're going to arrive with varying amounts of twist.
  
 Meanwhile, the sound is remarkable.  
  




  
 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

I've sent an email to Burson, requesting an exchange of my twisted V5 Duals.  I hate to part company with them - the sound is awesome.


----------



## newdoughboy

Hey guys, I just finished my first impressions of SS Audio V5 MKP cap tweak.

The soldering was relatively straightforward. You do not need to worry about polarity.
I'm using a WIMA 0.1 100-SN on each of the V5-S.
My testing platform is the SS Lycan.
I had more written, but the file got deleted. I know, old school mistake.

The team at Burson told me that this mod will also improve IC Opamp performance.

My main observation sounds a little contradictory, but that's how I heard it. So overall there is a little more dynamics/contrast. The exciting bits of the song pops out a little more, which gives the song more energy. Better PRaT.

On the other side, it is somehow smoother to my ears, a little more natural, less graininess, not that there was much to begin with.

You notice I used "a little" a lot. I would say all the improvements are about a 5% performance increase. Totally worthwhile given that it's a quick mod.

FYI V5S and V5D have different pins that need soldering.


----------



## newdoughboy




----------



## BassDigger

zilch0md said:


> .....
> 
> I know of another person (bongieto) who has recently received a twisted Burson V5 Single...
> 
> ...


 
  





 These are nice pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I suppose, as I'm 'butting in' here, I should comment about the Burson op-amps. But, there's no need; just follow the above link and you can read my impressions (courtesy of bongieto).


----------



## zilch0md

^ Oh, they are, without question, the best op-amps I've ever heard in my iBasso PB2.  I'm completely enchanted by them.


----------



## peter123

Hi guys,
 For those who might be interested I just posted my impressions of the V5:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5/reviews/15046


----------



## zilch0md

I just received a replacement pair of V5 Duals - they are perfect in every way - functionally and cosmetically.


----------



## audiojun

I am in Que for the multibit upgrade for my bifrost and upgrading from the bifrost uber. I know the multibit loses the discrete analog stage and in place schiit used an op amp.

Could these burson v5 replace the op amp in the multibit? I am asking just to be safe since I don't have much diy knowledge or done any op-amp rolling.


----------



## beyerdude

zilch0md said:


> I've sent an email to Burson, requesting an exchange of my twisted V5 Duals.  I hate to part company with them - the sound is awesome.


 

 You seem to be following a similar hifi path to me   have you still got the Aurix/Metrum Octave II? - I'm about to push the button on the Burson Conductor V2+ a fabulous bit of kit by the look of it will post my impressions when I get some time - darn it if it wasn't the V5's that started me down this route!
  
 The V5's are just something else aren't they?


----------



## EternalChampion

Hey guys if anyone can shed some light on how the SS V5 compares to Muses chips in terms of instrument/vocals positioning, it will be nice.
  
 Those of you who own an STX II already know what I'm talking about.  Muses8920 sits very far and it is by no means a musical op amp, 8820 (swap kit) brings stuff a bit forward while keeping a great deal of the airy soundstage whereas buffer 8820 defines "in your face" audio  in the expense of literally killing the soundstage.
  
 So where is the V5 placed?


----------



## zilch0md

beyerdude said:


> You seem to be following a similar hifi path to me   have you still got the Aurix/Metrum Octave II? - I'm about to push the button on the Burson Conductor V2+ a fabulous bit of kit by the look of it will post my impressions when I get some time - darn it if it wasn't the V5's that started me down this route!
> 
> The V5's are just something else aren't they?




Yes, they are indeed. 

I do still have the Metrum Acoustics stack, but I've come to prefer the Aurix > HD800 when driven by the Oppo HA-2's ES9018K2M DAC vs. the NOS Octave MkII. 

The Aurix remains my favorite desktop amp for the HD800, but the Oppo HA-1's amo section for every thet headphone. (Speaking of which, I even orefer the Oppo HA-2's DAC to the HA-1's ESS9018 imkementation of the HA-1 - especially for USB input. 

I want a more resolving and dynamic NOS DAC. The Metrum Musette is of interest.

Enjoy the Conductor V2 - it looks to be a wonderful piece of new old school. 

Mike.


----------



## DMarasovic

I have received a pair of dual Burson Supreme Sound V5-OPA-D op amps last week.
Packing was firm and valuable items were well protected during long flight.
There was just enough time for burn-in at about hundred hours before serious examination.
After reading many positive opinions about Burson Discrete Op amps, I decided to try the newest design:
Supreme Sound V5, as upgrade for my Asus Essence One DAC/Headphone Amp. 
Last three years I was in search for the best op amps to roll into E1 and make it sound the best possible for current layout.
I have tried many op amps and these were the best that made positive sonic impressions:

 

Near the end , I decided to spend more and the best results came from 6 Muses01 op amps - 4 at I/V conversion stage and two at LPF stage.
For other stages factory choice gives the most transparent and neutral sound.
After a while, following some recommendations I swapped two Muses02 at LPF stage and enjoyed several months of listening delight.
After contacting with Burson representative, he recommended V5 dual op amp for LPF section.
I agreed with him because swapping op amps at that position makes the biggest influence at final sound definition. 
  
To bring closer what I am describing, here is my listening chain:
Asus N73S notebook (i7, 8G, SSD, HD)
JRiver Media Center 21 - all files in Flac, Asio driver
Asus Essence One DAC/Headphone amp on USB port
NAD Viso HP50 headphone (for everyday listening)
Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO/250 (for picking holes in the sound)
Active DIY 3-way loudspeakers based on the best Monacor drivers (265+135+25mm) with 6 monoblocks (total of 440 WRMS), with 24  db/Oct Linkwitz-Riley crossover at 330/3300 Hz and LME 49860 op amps, XLR balanced inputs.
  
Headphones are digitally equalized as shown here:         
  
Although they are equalized, they do not sound the same. NAD sounds very natural and easy listening, with all details present but not pushing in face. DT 770 Pro has better low extension (bass drum kick hits hard), wider sound stage (bigger headset housings), highs are more present and extended, even too much without equalization, higher sound pressure without distortion.
Loudspeakers are tuned at bass similar to DT 770, other spectrum like NAD.
  
This is the play list I use for examination - material that I usually use for comparisons:

Some Pictures of Burson V5's in place:


  
  
Sound impressions:
  

At I/V conversion stage the best results in all combinations gave 4x Muses01 op amps.
AT LPF 2x Muses01 op amps sound natural, bit of analytic with wide sound stage. There is some shortage of bass extension that may seem as there is too much high extension. This may match to darker sounding headphones with stronger bass. There is little sibilance in highs.
AT LPF 2xMuses02 op amps was my favorite for last year. Comparing to Muses01 sound balance is more natural, bass extension is great, sound stage is wide, easy instrument positioning. Sibilance is reduced but details in highs also. 
Winner takes it all : AT LPF 2x Burson Sound Supreme V5 op amps showed their faces right after plugging them into dip-8 sockets. The change in sound was immediate so that I could not believe that it is possible. Just for sure I let them burn-in for several days to make comparisons. General impression is that sound is more natural and transparent. It has similar bass extension as Muses02, but bass hits harder and faster. Mid range is richer, more detailed , sound stage wider and instruments easier to locate and follow individually. Highs are in volume between Muses01 and 02, but much cleaner, analytic and musical at the same time. At first I heard that triangle sounds as it should, with precise and fast attack and long controlled decay. Listening to cymbals is a real pleasure, easy to differentiate one from another, never harsh and offensive. Saxophone has full body, richness of overtones and steady position. Male and female voices are intimate, like singing just for me. There is also important characteristic: Dynamic seems like somebody plugged expander into sound chain. Changes in sound levels are dramatic and with no limitation. All those characteristics are usually related to studio or analytic equipment, but Burson somehow disappears and sounds musical and easy to listen for hours. There is another impression: tempo seems to me like being slower (it really is not possible), maybe because more information come to the brain at ease and there is no strain during listening.
  
Conclusion is simple: Asus E1 became high-end source. I would recommend everyone to try Burson V5 op amps. They are not cheap, but give much of what many of us are looking for. When time comes for new DAC/Amp Burson will be my first choice to examine.
  
For the end, take care of V5's dimensions. It is too high to fit in E1's housing vertically. Burson makes adapters for horizontal placement.
As experienced DIY-er, I am planing to desolder factory dip-8 sockets and solder V5's directly to circuit board to fit inside.
  
  
  
Every picture shows in bigger size by clicking on it.
  
I am glad to have the opportunity to share impressions about such impressive product.
Best Regards,
Damir Marasovic


----------



## raoultrifan

Hello, 
  
 This post was firstly published in the O2 thread, because I was not aware of existence of Burson's thread, so I'm gonna just copy-pasted here, in case anyone's interested to read about it. Thanks!
  
 I did myself a complete test with the new solid-state BURSON V5-D op-amps in my Objective2 headphone amplifier. Everyone knows that O2 sounds very good "by default": it has a dark background, sounds quite neutral and doesn't emphasis treble nor bass, so I didn't expected much improvement over original sound, though I was hoping to get a little bit of a bigger sound-stage.


  
 Headphones used for this test were Dr. Beats Solo 2 (32 ohms), AKG K701 (62 ohms), Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohms) and DAC used was ASUS Essence One MKii MUSES.
  
 Music used for this test was FLAC:
 - Chesky Records - The Ultimate Demonstration Disk
 - Ultimate Demo Disk
 - Super Audio Check
 - Legendary Sound (LS3/5A)
 - The Nordic Sound - 2L Audiophile Reference Recordings
 - Ayre - Katie Mahan Collection
 - Head-Fi And HDtracks - Open Your Ears (2010)
  
 What am I comparing these BURSON op-amps with? Well, I already have MUSES8820 in my O2's VAS right now and I'm quite pleased because I found MUSES sound being a little bit more  spacious and cleaner than the original NJM2608. As output buffers I have NJM4556A, original O2's paralleled buffers.
  
*Test with SS V5-D in Voltage Amplification Stage (VAS):*

 - Sound is definitely more detailed with V5 then with MUSES8820, especially when cymbals are involved...hmmm, I didn't expected that. Details in cymbals were immediately noticed, without feeling any increase in trebles, so the same neutral sound but more detailed and with much better sound accuracy; now cymbals sound like I'm on the scene.
 - Women voices are very clear and "mild" even when singing loud, not fatiguing at all. Also Kenny Roger's saxophone sounds better in every way, like a delicate immersion into the music. I am sensitive to saxophone and to women yelling, especially when DT880 are used, so BURSON V5 is really helping me here with their sound.
 - Bass sounds about the same as MUSES to me, noting has changed I'd say. I tried "Chesky - Percussion Test" and also "Ultimate Demo Disk - Percussion" and I couldn't realize any differences; I got the same fast and powerful bass, especially with my K701 headphones.
  
*Test with SS V5-D as output buffers:*

 - I was unable to get any noticeable differences between the original NJM4556A op-amps and BURSON V5-D, though scene might get increasing a little bit, but not much to make a difference.
 - As O2's output buffers are directly connected to headphones, DC-output voltage of SS V5 op-amps might be a little bit higher for low impedance headphones (see V5's datasheet). For 60 ohms or higher impedance I don't see any concern here.
  
*PROS:*
 - Upgrading Objective2's VAS op-amp with solid-state V5-D from BURSON will get you the same neutral, natural, clean and balanced sound, but with more details in sound and with increased sound-stage.
  
*CONS:*
 - Price, especially comparing with O2's MSRP.
 - Size, because you'll definitely need a taller case like B4-080 model or some DYI case made of acrylic or anything else (3D printer perhaps?). 
  
_*Note 1:* BURSON V5-D op-amps were both tested for any possible oscillations or strange harmonics by using Pico-Scope. Nothing strange was found, of course, feel free to check attached screenshot._

  
_*Note 2*: V5's temperatures during this test were between 43-49C in free air/open case (24C room temperature), depending on the volume uses. IR thermometer was used to read the temps._
  
_*Note 3*: Many thanks to BURSON for providing me those 2 dual solid-state op-amps to do this test!_


----------



## b0bb

Just did a mini review of the V5-OPA-D compared to the MUSES01.
  
 The Burson is transparent, neither adding nor subtracting from the sound.
  
 Opamp used in the unbalanced section of my DAC's analog post filter.
  
 This particular DAC derives the unbalanced output from the balanced output, the Burson's does its job transparently, for most purposes it is a piece of wire with gain.
  
 I used a headphone amp which allows the inputs to be transparently switched with no audible artifacts, this allows for a mini ABX type testing.
  
 I cannot tell the difference with the Burson in or out of circuit, I can always detect the MUSES01 which adds a subtle veil and midrange bloom to the sound.
  
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/745032/lks-audio-mh-da003/210#post_12471210


----------



## beyerdude

Hello all, 
  
 I’ve been very happy with the Eastern Electric Minimax with V5 Opamp upgrades that I carried out some months back, my mini review/impressions were posted earlier on in this thread.
  
 I was very impressed with the improvements from Stock Opamps - far more than I have experienced with any other Opamp rolling in the past including use of the more highly regarded/expensive opamps like the MUSES 01/02 and OPA627
  
 Reading around the possible further improvements to be made to the V5 opamps (well there’s always something more that can be done surely?), I decided to replace a number of the capacitors on the MiniMax - initially the capacitors around the power input rails on the V5’s.
  
 On speaking to Alex from Burson Audio regarding this, he kindly sent me some photos with the relevant capacitors that would benefit from changing (attached), as well as installing bypass capacitors directly across the opamps - Note that the correct top capacitor is circled in BLUE and not RED - it's underneath the digital cable by default.  
  

  
 With the Minimax, removal of the circuit board is fairly straight forward, all connectors bar the tube power supply wires are detachable, for ease of working on the board I would recommend removing the soldered connections but be aware that these are high voltage. Also note that the circuit board will hold high voltages for some time so there is a chance of getting a slight shock.
  
 The USB connector wires are single core and will only stand a few movements back and forth before they snap off. Mine did after removing the board twice - it’s pretty hard to remove the board without bending the USB connector out of the way. 
  

  
 One thing to note is the recommended capacitors (220uf 35v Elna Silmic II) are in the order of several magnitude larger than the stock 47uf Nichicon FW capacitors. The lead pitch is also greater and the capacitors leads will just go though. Also there is not a great amount of room around them so the end result is a haphazard looking arrangement - it works fine but they do need to be installed a little proud of the circuit to allow them to be bent away from the Opamps.
  

  

  
 Installing the bypass capacitors (pin 4/8 on dual and 4/7 on single) is relatively simple - there is sufficient clearance on the back of the board and the whole process took a few minutes.
  

  
  
 Once I had installed the board back the stand out issue with this upgrade is that once the Silmics are in place there is absolutely no way that the selector switch wiring (runs diagonally though the Opamps normally and then only just) will allow the switch to be reinstalled. 
  

 When I purchased the Minimax second hand the selector switch was also failing - mainly due to the wiring from the back of the circuit board putting strain on the front selector switch without any mods - the front switch is flimsy to say the least - end result digital drop outs and generally unreliable/substandard digital signal. 
  
 The best option for this is to totally remove the selector switch from the circuit - desolder all cables and put a bridge between the IN connector and the relevant input (in my case to USB to test, I only use one digital input in general so hardwiring is a far better option)
  

  
 Having installed the circuit board back, reconnected and left on for a while - the improvements were subtle but immediately obvious - bass definition is marginally improved and the background is blacker - everything sounds cleaner. The differences are not substantial but worthwhile. For the cost of the upgrade (around $20) and the time taken/experience it is a no brainer.
  
 Further optional upgrades.
  
 Following on from this, I decided to also upgrade a number of other components on the board - The Minimax (in my opinion here) uses fairly bog standard components in the power supply section and can benefit from further improvements for not a great amount of cost. 
  

Upgraded the 2200uf and 3300uf power filter capacitors from Nichicon YXF to Panasonic FC
Upgraded the 47uf filter capacitors after the voltage regulators (Nichicon FW to Panasonic FM)(7 in total)
Upgraded the all capacitors around the ES9018 Dac chip and clock from Nichicon FW to Panasonic FM
Changed standard Blue Alps Potentiometer to Noble High End potentiometer
Disconnected high voltage supply to Valve amp section totally.
  
 All capacitors are now burning in and the end result is a DAC that sounds substantially better than the stock. The power supply caps have again resulted in an overall better sounding DAC - there is obviously no way of A-B’ing this type of upgrade, but prior to each change I have listened to the same tracks and tried to gather an impression of how it sounds (intrinsically flawed I know!)
  
 Overall the DAC is now far cleaner sounding - Treble response is clean extended and smooth, the bass is well defined and clear but the biggest change overall is that the background is blacker. I will have the chance to compare the Minimax DAC with the DAC section in the new Burson V2+ (got the burson bug and have bought one of these as a all-round desktop headphone rig) which should be an interesting comparison.
  
 Total cost of the capacitor upgrade in the region of $20 + 2 hours work. Noble Potentiometer salvaged from blown amp so ‘free’…..
  
 If the Minimax is used as a fixed output DAC I would completely recommend bypassing the Volume Switch as well.


----------



## Alek5

Hello to all lovers of quality sound !!! Share'd like with you my experience of Burson V5.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/804090/teac-ud-501-upgrade-burson-v5-in-place-of-n5532a-review


----------



## Audio Addict

Okay, I finally got up enough courage to use the SSA leg extensions with the SSA V5S and with enough manipulation got them installed in my Ray Samuels Audio Apache. Next step is to let them play awhile and then see how everything sounds.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> Okay, I finally got up enough courage to use the SSA leg extensions with the SSA V5S and with enough manipulation got them installed in my Ray Samuels Audio Apache. Next step is to let them play awhile and then see how everything sounds.


 
  
 Okay, they have had some time to settle in to the Apache.  I am not that great at explaining the changes but let me put it this way, it puts a smile on my face when I listen.  
  
 I was at Axpona last weekend and I can say while I enjoyed my time at Ear Gear and in the various main system rooms, when I sat down for an extended listening session yesterday while my wife was gone for a few hours, the Apache with the v5 sounded every bit as great as the megabucks systems at Axpona.  Of course I am probably a little biased


----------



## genclaymore

I recently move down to an Matrix M-stage dac from an gustard X12, and i found the V5-OPA-D's to work wonderful in it, but I do have the V5-OPA-S's inside my gustard H10 with 2 pairs of OPA627Au, which i enjoy with the setup. of course i had to take that adapter off the end so it would fit into the matrix M-stage dac.


----------



## Voxata

I've shared my impressions in the STX thread for these here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/708756/asus-xonar-essence-stx-ii/435#post_12570136


----------



## Matias

Just found that there is a newer V5i version:
http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/

It is smaller due to the IC custom opamp and should be easier to install anywhere. No problems with space and extenders etc.

Also I see capacitors and metal shield to have it more noise resistant apparently. And cheaper btw.

Should not sound as good as the V5 but it is a nice plug and play alternative. Interested in comparissons between them.


----------



## Blazer39

i have been checking recently the Burson op amp, and im very interested to try them..the thing is..im a newbie to anything audio DIY related 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 i just bought a ready made Cmoy amp with single JRC op amp, can i upgrade it to Burson op amp?!
  
 any help would be Much appreciated..


----------



## Audio Addict

matias said:


> Just found that there is a newer V5i version:
> http://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/
> 
> It is smaller due to the IC custom opamp and should be easier to install anywhere. No problems with space and extenders etc.
> ...


 
  
 You are correct, you would not replace the V5 with the new IC based chip but for those installation the V5 just won't fit, the IC should provide the the Burson Audio family sonic signature.  I am curious just how close it would be.  I have 4 of the V5 installed in my RSA Apache using the flexible connection but it doesn't look that professional as they lay on their sides mostly.  I am tempted to try these and see how close.


----------



## genclaymore

This be good for those who usually use the V5-opa's on sound cards, will now find this easier to use do to less space being taken up. Even inside of portable dac/amp's that have  hardy any space.


----------



## Matias

Changed a pair of BB OPA604 from my integrated amp (speaker system) with a pair of V5s and extensions. Install was somewhat difficult (tight space), and I had to add some more mu-metal shielding sheets around the transformers to reduce noise, but the end result is fantastic. The tonality remained the same but now the sound is more dynamic, soundstage is more focused and 3D. Very happy with the upgrade!


----------



## Voxata

I love my V5's, and don't worry installation is simple just make sure they are correctly orientated.


----------



## Matias

Installation is simple as long as you have ample space around the socket and easy access to it. In the middle of my integrated amp this was not easy at all.


----------



## Dorcarn

With all the good reviews here I just have to ask:
  
 Has someone made a blind test with those opamps? Would be interesting to hear from people whether they could separate between the opamps just by listening, not knowing which opamp is built into the system
  
 I cant believe it has such a drastic effect on the audio output since there are a lot of voices that say discrete opamps are
 -not as good as normal IC opamps, just a lot more expensive
 -dont change the sound at all.
 -any sound difference is just an illusion because your brain wants you to hear that it is better. All the money and effort has to have a positive effect, right?
 -all reviews I have seen just describe the Opamps with very subjective adverbs like more natural, clearer, and so on...
  
 Has someone made some real measurements of the effects the Burson V5 have on the equipment?
  
 I was playing with the thought of buying some V5s just to give it a try, but having a look at threads like below, I highly doubt there will be any improvement of sound.
  
 http://personal-view.com/talks/discussion/8987/op-amps-horrible-truth/p1
 http://nwavguy.blogspot.de/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpTv2jAree8
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ


----------



## Cruxiaer

dorcarn said:


> With all the good reviews here I just have to ask:
> 
> Has someone made a blind test with those opamps? Would be interesting to hear from people whether they could separate between the opamps just by listening, not knowing which opamp is built into the system
> 
> ...


 
 This is actually a pretty interesting subject to research into. I'm also wondering how different can opamp make a sound card be. On the verge of ordering 3x Burson V5D but then I read your post. Made me hesitate lol.


----------



## newdoughboy

To be honest, if you buy them and don't hear the difference, you won't notice the difference between $200 and $400 headphones. The improvements are night and day. If you like them. You can sell them to me. With a mark down of course


----------



## raoultrifan

I did A/B tests and even blind test with my Burson V5-dual opamps and I've noticed audible improvement when used in Objective2 - VAS stage, MATRIX M-Stage HPA-3B - VAS stage and also in ASUS Essence One - LPF and VAS stages. Burson V5 are completely solid-state op-amps and its internal design is simple and completely oriented to audio amplification, so when used in VoltageAamplificationStage or LowPassFilter stage these solid-state op-amps can and will increase soundstage, channel separation and musicality. You can find my posts about in O2, Matrix M-Stage HPA 3U/3B threads and will come a couple of more posts in Essence One thread soon.
  
 I was not convinced yet by Burson SS V5-dual when used in output buffer in O2 or in Matrix M-Stage, but I've heard some people being pleased about SS V5 when used as buffers in different DACs. Also, in I/V stage it's not recommended to be used and same applies if used in unity gain Voltage Amplification stages (it may oscillate, though I had no oscillations shown on my scope when used in Objective2 with 1X amplification).
  
 Why SS V5 might get a better soundstage and a fuller sound than other op-amps? Well, it's internal circuitry it's completely designed for audio amplification, it's fast enough for audio usage and its internal components are carefully chosen (0.5% resistors for example or the perfectly matched transistors tells me this is an audiophile op-amp). I strongly suggest you to give it a try, but I also suggest you to DIY or buy an A/B testing device to test if SS V5 op-amps will suit your needs or not (don't you ever trust your audio memory, just do A/B tests with similar devices!).
  
 Regards, 
 Raul.


----------



## justbenice

I'v tried a few opamps in my LKS MH-DA003 :
  
 +HDAM china made opamps from Ebay  : 34usd/ a pair
 +Supreme Sound Opamp V5i : 70USD/a pair
 +Muses01 : 92,5USD/a pair 
  


  
  
 + The HDAM china opamps : The mid and bass was ok, but the treble was worst, very high and thin treble. 
 + Burson  V5i :  Very good opamps, it have very detail and clear treble, good and thick mid, deep and very clear bass. It have very good balance in Treble-Mid-Bass. 
 + Muses01 : Like it name, muses, it have sweet mid, sweet bass, but the treble was less clear and detail as V5i.
  
 Overall, i like the V5i more because it have clear and detail treble an very balance in Treble - Mid - Bass so the sound stage wider, make me feel  enjoy to listen music.
 The muses01 is good if you like some slow, soft music like Jazz.


----------



## raoultrifan (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello,

 I did myself some tests today and I thought it would be nice to copy-paste it here as well: http://www.head-fi.org/t/542563/asus-essence-one-headphone-amp-dac-cebit-2011/3315#post_12728236. You can also search for my other reviews for the V5-dual op-amps inside Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B and Objective2 amplifier.

 Regards, 
 Raul.


----------



## Voxata

The differences of the v5s compared to my old Opamps were such a drastic improvement there wasn't much A/b needed. Sure, I did compare them but once getting used to the V5's there's no going back.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

dorcarn said:


> With all the good reviews here I just have to ask:
> 
> Has someone made a blind test with those opamps? Would be interesting to hear from people whether they could separate between the opamps just by listening, not knowing which opamp is built into the system
> 
> ...


 i have did it

But with agdr upgraded O2 with booster board further moded

First of all agdr O2 is upgraded to be even more silent and stable

Booster board make DC offset 60x lower and output current to be 3x

Using it in VAS(voltage amplification stage) njm2068. As this is VAS opamp solid state design.

For my o2, i cant gp with nwavguy njm2068 because my amp demands higher specs like lme49990 dual

Secondly, if your amp support higher spec opamp, go with it

Nwavguy mentioned that if circuits arent capable with opamp, they will oscillate badly.

But then using low genric opamp is useless or i will say waste


This opamp gets me cleaner on treble side and upper mid side by scientific observation


----------



## beyerdude

dorcarn said:


> With all the good reviews here I just have to ask:
> 
> Has someone made a blind test with those opamps? Would be interesting to hear from people whether they could separate between the opamps just by listening, not knowing which opamp is built into the system
> 
> ...


 

 In some cases I would agree that there are small differences between op-amps (they do change the sound - I tried many combinations with the E12DIY and the differences were there) and there is a lot of hype around certain 'classic' variants (OPA 627/Muses etc) (Both of which I have and like very much) - Its also very hard to tell small differences A-B ing unless the changeover is very quick and you are accustomed to 'memorising' the sound, even if the switch over is nearly instantaneous - I had a Metrum Hex and Octave and a switch over would reveal a similar sound signature (same source, both plugged in to same preamp and with certain headphones they sounded exactly the same - however with further listening and better headphones the difference was night and day - a quick blind test does not always reveal this.
  
 My observation from updating my equipment from the stock opamps to 'better' opamps and then the v5's is that between opamps alone there are small (but quantifiable) differences and these in some cases are debatable - the top opamps (Muses especially) gave a clear improvement over stock.
  
 - the differences between the v5 and standard opamps is however SO noticeable that any thought of A-B tests or blinds tests go out of the window. I also think that when people resort to 'technical' reasoning as to why something cannot sound better (CD vs Vinyl is a classic) due to it being inferior due to design or technical reasons the argument is lost - there are so many examples where this simply does not hold up (Vinyl/Tubes/Class D amps etc). It depends on whether you are in the camp of 'it looks good on an oscilloscope so it must be better' or 'I don't care what the measurements are I will trust my ears. I have heard plenty of duff equipment which measures well but simply has no 'soul' or involvement, equally I own and thoroughly enjoy a reasonable amount of equipment that uses outdated 'inferior' technology that is a joy.
  
 The reason people (myself included) used expressions like 'clearer' and 'more defined bass' 'clearer treble but not boosted' is because that is exactly what we experienced. I was one of the early people to buy and review the v5's and tried them through a $5k set of speakers and corresponding amp/preamp source - the differences were significant and easy to hear. To me the v5's were small change, the DAC was a bargain (broken and then fixed by me) EE Minimax and hence my 'expectation bias' was non existent. To me the change over turned it from being 2 dimensional sounding with metallic/artificial treble and well and truly in the under 1k price bracket (5 years ago) to something that was a joy to listen to and had some of the hall marks of a more expensive DAC.
  
 Hope this adds something to the debate


----------



## dhruvmeena96

1. V5 support most of the circuits without oscillating

2. Treble experience is due to 3xnoise filteration circuit rather than 1 in many other circuits

3. It is just to much high quality

4. Bass seems tighter and soundstage increase due to 1% tolerant capacitor and resistor


5. That circuit is a big opamp with internal opamp breaking dualchannel into 4, amplifying half voltage and adding them, removing insource noise(mp3 noise too)...

6. The most intelligent design


Competition is with sparkos lab ss series and texas instrument earsonic opa1688


----------



## raoultrifan

Hi guys, 
  
 Hope you remember my post regarding O2 and SS V5-dual from here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/784790/burson-supreme-sound-audio-v5-opa-d-v5-opa-s-review/90#post_12384936. I did some "wiring" this evening and I was able o fit the Burson beast inside the O2, but I needed to remove the batteries (didn't needed anyway).
 ​ 
​​
  
 Gosh, sound is amazing and I can't believe that I am actually recommending an op-amp that costs about 50% the price of the O2. Anyway, the Objective2 headamp sounds three times the money it costs, perhaps this is why so many people is still purchasing it and with a Burson V5-dual placed in Voltage Amplification stage I get an increased soundstage and more details on top of a neutral sound.
  
 P.S.: Hope you'll be able to find a 90 degree adapter, because doing this wiring inside O2's case might get you into troubles if you're not paying attention!


----------



## zilch0md

Amazing mod!  Congratulations!
  
 I recall that the O2 runs on an AC power adapter, not DC, so I'm surprised it contains a space and connectors for two 9V batteries. Is it normally capable of portable use, also?


----------



## raoultrifan

Thanks zilch0md!
  
 Most people would call it "transportable" and not portable, because of its weight and size. Anyway, we all know that the PSU of a headamp may influence the sound, so O2 working on batteries might improve the sound, at least theoretically (though, I wasn't able to find any differences between the AC adapter and the internal batteries).


----------



## peter123

My take on the V5i:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/reviews/16675


----------



## cleg

I've made a video about V5i

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1KiXaKRXE0[/VIDEO]

text review will be later


----------



## cleg

And, actually, a text http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/reviews/16969


----------



## Yethal

This might be a good place to ask the question. Did anybody here experience high level of noise (clearly audible through the track, not a quiet background hiss) when using v5i duals? Level of noise in my Soundblaster makes them unlistenable.


----------



## raoultrifan

Hi Yethal, 
  
 I did in my Matrix M-Stage HPA-3B, but I'm still burning them in into my ASUS Essence One where it seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Yethal

The singles work just fine and I like them but the doubles have so much noise it's actually audible through the speaker outs of my X7.


----------



## Dutchamps

Hello all,
  
 Changed my Opamps in a Chinese Da converter, i did not have read all topic pages and maybe this dac has been seen before.
 years back i already had a V4 opamp and was very please with the change.
 Now in this Dac i have put in the V5 in the current-Voltage stage right behind the dac chip to V5 and of the cost and had one V4 left over, the Opa2604 changed to the V4.
 Well if the audio set is real good (all tubeamps) the change of opamps to Bursons is amazingly.
 More depth more space near the speakers and the digital sound is more to vinyl of course vinyl is in my opinion still the way to listen to music.
 Yes the opamps are not to be compared in costs and electrical`s but i wanted to go for the best sound i can get out of a 200 euro Dac.
 I am very pleased to listen to digital today.
  
 Thanks Burson it is a very good upgrade


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> Okay, they have had some time to settle in to the Apache.  I am not that great at explaining the changes but let me put it this way, it puts a smile on my face when I listen.
> 
> I was at Axpona last weekend and I can say while I enjoyed my time at Ear Gear and in the various main system rooms, when I sat down for an extended listening session yesterday while my wife was gone for a few hours, the Apache with the v5 sounded every bit as great as the megabucks systems at Axpona.  Of course I am probably a little biased




Well, one of my flex legs' wire broke from the bend so I have 4 single v5i on order.


----------



## Faber65

Just received my set of V5i. 
Started the burning in immediately but the difference with the OPA627BP is tangible. 
I will follow-up with further comments some time this week. 













Thank you Burson!


----------



## raoultrifan

Hello,
  
 I've done some tests with my *ASUS Essence One MUSES BURSON MKii* DAC by upgrading existing opamps with V5i received recently from BURSON (thank you BURSON for providing me the chance to make this test).
 - WASAPI was used instead of ASIO (don't trust ASIO for this test)
  
*Music used for the tests:*
 - ATB
 - Kenny G.
 - Best of Chesky
 - Head-Fi And HDtracks
 - Ultimate Demo Disk
  
*Results:*
 - When using 2 x V5i in Low Pass Filter and 2 x V5i in Voltage Amplification Stage (from headphone amplifier) difference was noticed from the very first second:

  first impression was like volume is louder than before (which is not, measured three times)
  stage is larger and layering is better
  bass seems a bit more "rounded", with better definition, a good improvement for "bass shy" headphones (ATB bass and imaging can really shine with V5i opamps!)
  Kenny G.'s saxophone stands out a bit more with V5i and layering is way better, same I can say about staging/imaging
 - When using 2 x V5i in output buffer I couldn't find a real difference to talk about, although it's been a small difference in sound, but can't explain it right now.
  
 I've also attached some pictures to reflect that using V5i opamps in LPF, VAS and also output buffers is not inducing any oscillations or odd harmonics (tough I don't have access to Audio Precision equipment, I've used a decent scope to test this). Screenshots where taken while using my PicoScope 2204A with default probe connected to Essence One headphones output, -3dB test signals and volume button to about 10 o'clock.
  

 *No oscillations up to 10 MHz bandwidth while 1 KHz signal applied*​  *20 Hz applied, 24 KHz bandwidth, no strange harmonics occurs*​    *1 KHz applied, 24 KHz bandwidth, no strange harmonics occurs​*​  *20 KHz applied, 24 KHz bandwidth, no strange harmonics occurs​*​     
*Those V5i solid-state opamps are looking so beautiful!*
 Regards, 
 Raul.
  
*P.S.:* V5 is even more detailed when used in LPF & VAS, stage is about the same...perhaps a slight advantage to V5, layering would be a slight advantage to V5 too, but this really depends on the track you're choosing.


----------



## tl13m

I have received my V5i yesterday.
  

  
  
  
 Totally worth it, just like upgrade stock headphone cable with an aftermarket cable, my impression in this thread
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623079/creative-sound-blaster-new-series-z-zx-zxr/3270#post_12985681


----------



## Audio Addict

My single v5i came today. Will first try them out in the SSA Lycan and ultimately in the Apache.


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> My single v5i came today. Will first try them out in the SSA Lycan and ultimately in the Apache.




The V5i are not compatible without a small adjustment involving snipping out a resistor from each channel. Given my abilities, that did not happen. Instead I just put them directly into the Apache after Alex indicated they should work fine. I replaced the Sparkos Labs SS3601s with the v5i and will let them settle in.


----------



## Yethal

audio addict said:


> The V5i are not compatible without a small adjustment involving snipping out a resistor from each channel. Given my abilities, that did not happen. Instead I just put them directly into the Apache after Alex indicated they should work fine. I replaced the Sparkos Labs SS3601s with the v5i and will let them settle in.



I have both ss3601 and v5i. Really curious about Your thoughts on them.


----------



## Audio Addict

yethal said:


> I have both ss3601 and v5i. Really curious about Your thoughts on them.


 
  The v5i have less than 24 hours on them but I think the S3601 has more sparkle on the top end, not in a bad way.  I would also say overall the notes seem more crisp than the v5i.  However, with that said, if I had not heard the S3601, I can't say I would have notice missing those.  Alex said to give the v5i some more time to settle into my Apache.  I must say, they fit perfectly in the sockets as they are a dead similar size and look like they should have been installed there to start with.


----------



## Audio Addict

yethal said:


> I have both ss3601 and v5i. Really curious about Your thoughts on them.




I put the SS3601s back in my RSA Apache. They just have better synergy with it all around. The best way I can describe it I don't even think about them being in versus others. I just enjoy the music.


----------



## Yethal

audio addict said:


> I put the SS3601s back in my RSA Apache. They just have better synergy with it all around. The best way I can describe it I don't even think about them being in versus others. I just enjoy the music.


 

 I use the SS3601 on daily basis too. They're just much more transparent than the Bursons.


----------



## tl13m

yethal said:


> I use the SS3601 on daily basis too. They're just much more transparent than the Bursons.


 
  

 Which Burson you refer to? V5i or V5?


----------



## Yethal

tl13m said:


> Which Burson you refer to? V5i or V5?



V5i. Unfortunately I do not own the V5.


----------



## tl13m

yethal said:


> V5i. Unfortunately I do not own the V5.


 
  
 I've same impression as you for SS3601 vs V5i. But just note, SS3601/2 is support to compete with V5 (price range and fully discrete design)


----------



## Faber65

faber65 said:


> Just received my set of V5i.
> Started the burning in immediately but the difference with the OPA627BP is tangible.
> I will follow-up with further comments some time this week.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am an old fart (51 y/o) and I've just celebrated 34 years in the agricultural machinery business. Harvester combines are my favorite toys.
 Nothing to do with hi-fi electronics, nor even with music, and probably my ears are not anymore as good as the ones of many of the headfiers here.
 Therefore, please take this review with a grain of salt.
  
 Recently I bought a Line Audio MG2, a Chinese 15V battery powered amplifier.
 It comes standard from the plant with two OPA627BP (on the gain stage?) and two BUF634 as output opamp/buffer.
 For my ears, this configuration in this specific topology, gives to the sound a warm, not fatiguing signature; trebles clearly rolled off and bass somehow a little bloated and not well defined.
 I listen to the music mainly during my daily commuting to and from work, and in the evening, to relax,
 The sound signature of this not expensive amplifier fits the purpose.
 In spite of that, I found it a little bit too dark in driving the Senn’s HD650 or HD25.
 While in my opinion, it is more balanced and synergic with my Grado SR125i or the AKG K550.
  
 I had a very good experience with the Burson Lycan with the SS V5, so I decided to replace the OPA627BP with the SS V5i, as they fit into the small case of the MG2.
 Received my two V5i by mail in one week from HK (I live in Shanghai) and I installed them immediately.
 It took two good hours of burning in to start to have an idea of what were the changes made by the V5i on this little amp. 
 Then I let it playing consecutively for about 50 hours and start to use it on regular basis during my daily commuting to go to work.
 In total now, the SS V5i have been used for about 100 hours.
 Then I decided to make a real listening experience at home.
 As a DAC I used the Burson Conductor and below you can find my impressions.
  
*Music listened for the review:*
  
 Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon
 Diane Schuur - Friends for Schuur
 Dire Straits - Love Over Gold
 Beethoven - Bernstein - The 9th Symphony
 Al Di Meola - All Your Life
 Massive Attack - Mezzanine
 Norah Jones - Come Away With Me
 Oscar Peterson - We Get on Requests
 Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
 Charlie Haden & Kenny Barron  - Night and The City
 Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
 Miles Davis - Tutu
 Jean Michel Jarre - Oxigen & Magnetic Fields
 Avi Avital - Between Worlds
 Jeff Buckley - Live at Sin-é
 Salvatore Accardo - The Art of Salvatore Accardo
 Donald Fagen - The Nightfly
 Eric Clapton - Unplugged
 Joe Jackson - Body and Soul
  
*Headphones*: all the four above mentioned.
  
 Compared to the OPA627, the improvement made by the SS V5i it is subtantial under every aspect; the ones below are my impressions.
  
 The first thing that I noticed, is on the low frequencies: the sense of congestion that I had before is improved a lot.
 Listening of Mezzanine, once not so pleasant with this amp, became enjoyable.
 The finger picking of Charlie Haden's bass became pretty much realistic.
  
 Highs. Extended and clear, never sharp and tiring.
 Avi Avital's mandolin or Accardo's violin are sparky but never too aggressive, and I feel that the extension is there, without big roll-off, but not offensive to my ears.
 Obviously this increases the soundstage, and I appreciated a lot in listening to the 9th symphony of Beethoven.
 Again, here the V5i makes the difference as the soundstage became more airy, not a lot, but enough to reduce some of the "claustrophobic" sense that I had using the HD650 with the OPA627.
  
 Mids. My very personal opinion is that by extending the extreems, also the mids, once pretty much forward but still well defined, became now more integrated.
 The overall listening is more neutral, balanced.
 Somehow like the music was flowing more naturally instead of being "pushed".
  
*Conclusions.*
 In my opinion, the OPA627BP's are very good opamps, but with the V5i, everything gets a new dimension.
 The instruments are now more defined and spatially identifiable.
 The music is amazingly much more enjoyable, which is the ultimate purpose of our hobby.
  
 Same sound signature of the siblings V5, even if to my ears not so refined, to me the V5i are a great compromise in case the space is a problem.
 I strongly suggest everyone that wants to upgrade its own rig without spending a fortune, or who has space problems, to consider the V5i as a good option.
  
 Cheers


----------



## tl13m

faber65 said:


> Same sound signature of the siblings V5, even if to my ears not so refined, to me the V5i are a great compromise in case the space is a problem.
> I strongly suggest everyone that wants to upgrade its own rig without spending a fortune, or who has space problems, to consider the V5i as a good option.
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 V5i is indeed very good P/P upgrade.
  
 The next op-amp you might try SS3601


----------



## The Chief

Hi
 I´m doing some research for Heating for direct triodes. I have a VCCS that has a comperator. I had the Idea to replace it with an Op Amp. So I found Burson V4 and tried that instead of the comperator with astonishing sonic results. The only way to top that result was tu replace the resistors of the op amp with one of my favourite resistors. Rhopoint GG102. (You might also try Texas Components TX2575) These two resistors types  have beaten every other type of resistor yet I´ve tried. I feel, all conventional resistors, carbons , metall film ect steal high frequencies and high frequency dynamics. With these resistors, the result sounds opener and more holographic. You don´t even have to use bypass caps in your cirquit. They never can replace, what other parts steal.
 Now, a burson Op Amp sounds good, but with GG102 instead, the sound gets mor open and more holographic. And it´s also very important, in which direction the resistors are soldered in!  I wonder what happens, if you put this into an Audio cirquit; as mentioned, I have made my hundreds of listening tests with op amps as comparator...


----------



## markk02474

FYI, Sonic Imagery has a version of their discrete op amps that uses TaN and bulk metal foil resistors by special order. I think just critical resistors are upgraded and the cost nearly doubles. I've been happy buying very low noise discrete regulators from Sparkos Labs, but not used any yet in heater supplies.


----------



## Libertad

Man thats metal AF hardcore and awesome! Your modding skills are on a higher lvl.


the chief said:


> Hi
> I´m doing some research for Heating for direct triodes. I have a VCCS that has a comperator. I had the Idea to replace it with an Op Amp. So I found Burson V4 and tried that instead of the comperator with astonishing sonic results. The only way to top that result was tu replace the resistors of the op amp with one of my favourite resistors. Rhopoint GG102. (You might also try Texas Components TX2575) These two resistors types  have beaten every other type of resistor yet I´ve tried. I feel, all conventional resistors, carbons , metall film ect steal high frequencies and high frequency dynamics. With these resistors, the result sounds opener and more holographic. You don´t even have to use bypass caps in your cirquit. They never can replace, what other parts steal.
> Now, a burson Op Amp sounds good, but with GG102 instead, the sound gets mor open and more holographic. And it´s also very important, in which direction the resistors are soldered in!  I wonder what happens, if you put this into an Audio cirquit; as mentioned, I have made my hundreds of listening tests with op amps as comparator...


----------



## James Cygnus

Where do you find the Burson OpAmaps for sale?
  
 I've checked the Burson retailer list and they either only have Burson "large" products or don't list anything at all.
  
 Checking eBay didn't turn up anything either.
  
 I'd like to upgrade my HT Omega Claro Halo card but finding just the op amps for sale is proving quite a challenge?


----------



## raoultrifan

Just pick your opamp you need from BURSON's products page, then on the bottom of the page you can choose between single and double from the drop-down, then you can do the payment from Paypal.


----------



## tl13m

james cygnus said:


> Where do you find the Burson OpAmaps for sale?
> 
> I've checked the Burson retailer list and they either only have Burson "large" products or don't list anything at all.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Go to Burson product page and choose what op-amp you want to buy. In the op-amp page, scroll down and you will see purchase section
  
 However, If you can find their Distributor in your areas, you can save money (shipping fee) and shipping time. Go to the retailers page and select region (America, Asia...),  check if your country in the list
  
https://www.bursonaudio.com/retailers/


----------



## James Cygnus

tl13m said:


> Go to Burson product page and choose what op-amp you want to buy. In the op-amp page, scroll down and you will see purchase section
> 
> However, If you can find their Distributor in your areas, you can save money (shipping fee) and shipping time. Go to the retailers page and select region (America, Asia...),  check if your country in the list
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/retailers/


 
  
 Thanks!  I didn't see the purchase option at the bottom on the Burson site.
  
 I just rechecked every retailer in the U.S. and none of them list the OpAmps for sale.  About 1/3rd of the sites are little more that static "brochures" while the other only offer a couple of the Burson "finished" products.
  
 I'm debating if it's worth spending $280 + shipping for the Opamp V5 or $158 + Shipping for the V5i to upgrade my sound card.
  
 I could get a Schiit Magni 2 Uber for less....


----------



## The Chief

...so lets smile together; I wish, you could listen to that...


----------



## raoultrifan

Hello James, 
  
 Just found http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f8-general-forum/burson-audio-supreme-op-amps-4th-gen-ht-omega-claro-halo-project-22536/, http://www.head-fi.org/t/364721/ht-omega-claro-halo-headphone-only-soundcard/360 and http://www.head-fi.org/t/784790/burson-supreme-sound-audio-v5-opa-d-v5-opa-s-review/15#post_12020355. Looks like both SS V4 and SS V5 can fit in there, of course V5i will fit too.
  
 Anyway, like you said before, price of the opamps might be bigger than price of the audio card itself. First of all you need to understand that default 4580 opamps are really low-noise opamps and sonic differences between originals and swapped opamps might be inaudible! If you really want to upgrade 4580 opamps and get a bit cheaper too, you can swap them with MUSES8820/8920 as follow: 8920 for I/V stage and 8820 for LPF and BUFFERS.
  
 I'm not sure what's I/V, LPF and output BUFFER on your HALO card, but from the pictures I'd say that, starting to count from left to right of the card (where left is the TPA6120), 1st and 3rd opamps are used for LowPassFilter, 2nd one for I/V and 4th one don't know...perhaps output buffer? If I'm right then you can use them in this order: MUSES8820, MUSES8920, MUSES8820, MUSES8820. Of course, you can aim for MUSES01 and MUSES02 too or just go for the BURSONs, it all depends on how much money you want to invest/spend in this upgrade.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## EternalChampion

I've just finished the 200 hours break-in of my 2nd set of 3xV5 duals only to confirm my previous findings: Unless I let them cook for 500-600 hours (followed by about a month of regular use....), no way I'm getting that warm, sweet, full tone they bring when they finally settle.  For now, all I get is a harsh and cold signal, and a dose of....debris!
  
 Therefore, whoever starts this process, be (very) patience to enjoy the reward!


----------



## tl13m

eternalchampion said:


> I've just finished the 200 hours break-in of my 2nd set of 3xV5 duals only to confirm my previous findings: Unless I let them cook for 500-600 hours (followed by about a month of regular use....), no way I'm getting that warm, sweet, full tone they bring when they finally settle.  For now, all I get is a harsh and cold signal, and a dose of....debris!
> 
> Therefore, whoever starts this process, be (very) patience to enjoy the reward!


 
  
 What you mean debris?


----------



## EternalChampion

tl13m said:


> What you mean debris?


 

 Grain


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Just posted my first review for Burson Audio after being selected to review their entire V5 line and their new audio cable is coming up! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5/reviews/17827
  
 or you can read it on my new website here: https://zosoncsu.com/reviews/

 I just launched this site a few months back and I have been trying to find time to put towards it. This review was the first real work I had to add lately, but I plan to add engineering projects throughout the semester to the site and my side projects, like a completely custom tube amp.
  

  
  
  
 The review is 3/4 completed, but right in the home stretch I had a failure and I am working with Burson Audio and FiiO to figure out the issue so I can continue. In the mean time I have promised Burson Audio a full-length video review of their op-amps so I have been playing around with how to compare these op-amps in an analytic way. 

 The best thing I came up with so far was this, but I need something more than just reading my written review as a narrative to this video and pictures.

 

 (All images/videos are taken by me & edited by me, please do not remove watermarks)


----------



## saddleup

newdoughboy said:


> Supreme Sound (Burson) Audio V5-OPA Dual Opamp Impressions with HT Omega Claro Halo
> 
> Let me start by stating that this is my first review of an audio product. I am an audio enthusiast, being that I spend tons of money on decent audio gear. I can tell what sounds good to me, and that generally falls in line with the general consensus amongst fellow audio enthusiasts. So take from this what you can, especially with my lack of audio vocab.
> 
> ...


 

 Are you still rolling with this soundcard?  Has it been trouble free all this time?
  
 I'm so tempted to order up a set of 4.


----------



## Voxata

Never have had an issue with mine, kickin' stuff! They also sport a solid as rock warranty.


----------



## newdoughboy

Mid last year, i traded my desktop to my buddy for his laptop. So i put the original opamps back in the halo. So its been running for 7ish years now. Great card. The bursons are by far the best upgrade you can do to it, and most devices that allow you to swap.


----------



## Rick_B

Has anyone had any delivery problems from Burson?
  
 I ask because I ordered a V5i to use in my Little Dot amp back on November 30th, my PayPal account was debited, and I still haven't seen it in my mailbox two months later....
  
 There was a tracking number that only showed that the Hong Kong post accepted the package for transport to the USA on December 13th and nothing else....
  
 Just wondering....


----------



## Andreeas1978

Mine arrived within a month. (Romania) It came from a Chinese sort of location, can't remember and they even posted a much lower price on the envelope so I didn't have to pay extra taxes, without me asking, though I usually ask if it's possible. I had to pick up the envelope personally from the Romanian postal office. It was delivered to them, not other private carrier. The Chinese sender seemed like a nice seller as he thought of my other custom taxes.. When I have lost packages in the past it was due to the RO postal service unfortunately. 2 months time it's too long for any location on the globe unfortunately! I have received stuff faster even in Afghanistan, Army PO, in war zone!! Try to get track of the item, maybe go to the local PO service and ask. I think this is not OK and I think the sender is not guilty, I never heard of this before with Burson stuff!


----------



## Audio Addict

I would contact them. My order shipped in early to mid December and still shows as MIA. I contacted them and have worked it out.


----------



## Rick_B

audio addict said:


> I would contact them. My order shipped in early to mid December and still shows as MIA. I contacted them and have worked it out.


 

 I did!  Yesterday via PayPal.
  
 They were great to work with and are dispatching me another one via FedEx Express.
  
 I can't wait to hear this opamp.


----------



## The Chief

... a little update, with all 10 resistors with the right orientation... and Texas Components Trim 1240W..... a very nice pair, not for sale...


----------



## oliwek

Quote:


rick_b said:


> I did!  Yesterday via PayPal.
> 
> They were great to work with and are dispatching me another one via FedEx Express.
> 
> I can't wait to hear this opamp.



  
 For info : I ordered mine on march 8th ; dispatched 03/10 ; delivered (in Belgium) 03/21.


----------



## Greg121986 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys,
I've got a new Gustard H10 from Massdrop that has been working fine. I just received a full set of Burson V5 opamps and they are not working as a complete set. I have the "S" opamp on the headphone output stage and the "D" opamp on the input stage. There is no output when I configure it this way. I put the stock opamp back into the input stage with the Burson "S" opamps in the headphone output stage and it is working. Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong?

I am using single ended input to the amp. Is there something that renders this inoperable when using the "D" opamp?


----------



## Yethal

Greg121986 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got a new Gustard H10 from Massdrop that has been working fine. I just received a full set of Burson V5 opamps and they are not working as a complete set. I have the "S" opamp on the headphone output stage and the "D" opamp on the input stage. There is no output when I configure it this way. I put the stock opamp back into the input stage with the Burson "S" opamps in the headphone output stage and it is working. Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong?
> 
> I am using single ended input to the amp. Is there something that renders this inoperable when using the "D" opamp?


Are you absolutely sure that this amp requires only one single opamp and one dual?


----------



## Greg121986

I was using 4 opamps in total. Two Burson "S" opamps in the headphone stage and 2 Burson "D" opamps in the input stage. But I found the issue and now everything is working. See below. 

I swapped opamps around and noticed there was a gold insert from the IC riser that was stuck in the old headphone stage opamp. There must have been no connection on the headphone output stage because of this. I replaced this insert and used the Burson "S" in the headphone stage and the stock input stage IC as my first test. This worked OK. Now I have replaced the stock input stage with the Burson "D", along with the Burson "S" still in the headphone stage. Everything is working fine now. 

The connection of these opamps is very loose and feels very poor, but I guess this is necessary to be able to easily swap the opamps.


----------



## Libertad

V6's are out now!
https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/supreme-sound-opamp-v6/


----------

